# Battlestar Galactica



## Echo Base (Sep 3, 2006)

Does anyone else watch & love this?

Genuinely astonishing stuff. I tuned in out of morbid curiosity for the first series and have been hooked ever since. This series addresses some really complex and ambiguous issues - abortion, democracy, the will-to-power - on the backdrop of big fuck-off spaceships and robots.

Its defintely worth your time. Everybody I know who watches it says its the best thing on TV. Season 3 is about to air in the States, and I think Sky One will get it around Xmas time.

It's practically the only reason I subscribe to Sky!


----------



## The Groke (Sep 3, 2006)

I have picked up the season 1 DVD set off the shelf about 20 times, thought about buying it and then gone "nah".

I have not seen any yet - just going on recommendations.


Maybe next time I will manage it!


----------



## Echo Base (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh man you really should. I think its about a score in HMV now since the Season 2 set came out.
Honestly, its riveting stuff. And theres not a 3-headed Alien in sight.


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 3, 2006)

Is this a new version of the series? All I know about BG is the agonisingly poor acting of Lorne Green and mates, and a ridiculous alien dog.


----------



## Echo Base (Sep 3, 2006)

Lock, trust me, the new series is His Dark Materials to the original's Famous Five.


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 3, 2006)

Echo Base said:
			
		

> Lock, trust me, the new series is His Dark Materials to the original's Famous Five.



That's very reassuring.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 3, 2006)

Never really liked the pilot episode/s (where it finishes with those people turning out to be robots/droids). Is the series really all that better or more of the same?


----------



## david dissadent (Sep 3, 2006)

Best damned thing on TV in the past 5 years in my book. I absolutely loved this series.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 3, 2006)

Yep, twas bloody amazing.  

There's a web series meant to be coming up, and series 3 is starting in october (in the US).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 3, 2006)

Yep it tis the bollox , I agree with Darth Sydodyas , i really didint like the pilot mini- series thing , but the first 2 series are really really good


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 3, 2006)

david dissadent said:
			
		

> Best damned thing on TV in the past 5 years in my book. I absolutely loved this series.


Seconded.


----------



## Fong (Sep 3, 2006)

Starts again in Oct.


----------



## Echo Base (Sep 3, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Yep, twas bloody amazing.
> 
> There's a web series meant to be coming up, and series 3 is starting in october (in the US).




A web series? Really? I did not know that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 3, 2006)

WEB SERIES INFO

http://www.gateworld.net/galactica/news/2006/05/newwebseriestitleditheresi.shtml


----------



## peppery (Sep 3, 2006)

Its simply brilliant. Very, very dark and nothing like the original.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 3, 2006)

My current favourite tv show by miles. I'm 2/3 through the second series on DVD, it keeps getting better and better. And Kandyse McClure (Dualla) has got to be one of the most gorgeous women in the world.


----------



## david dissadent (Sep 3, 2006)

The idea of using newtonian physics for the weapons and control of the fighters is a touch that gives me the tingles.

Love it and Chief Petty officer Dualla is a bit of a sort no doubt.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 3, 2006)

It's fun but as another poster said, completely different to the orriginal serries. I'm yet to decide if that's a good thing or not.


----------



## Reno (Sep 4, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> It's fun but as another poster said, completely different to the orriginal serries. I'm yet to decide if that's a good thing or not.



I thought the original was pretty rubbish, while this is very good.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 4, 2006)

I've only seen the mini-series and the First series and they are superb, far superior to the original. Best Sci-Fi on TV at the moment - if you haven't watched it yet do it now.

And the Boomer is much better looking than in the 70's


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 4, 2006)

i started watching this too. 
didn't like it at first.
and still a bit confused.

what makes this unique for a sci-fi is that the good and the bad aren't clearly defined.

great stuff.


----------



## Loki (Sep 4, 2006)

OK well I'm sold then  *downloading*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 4, 2006)

This is excellent! I was very sceptical about how good it would be but borrowed the pilot and first season from a mate was impressed! He's just finishing up the second season now, so should be watching that back to back from wednesday!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 18, 2006)

The webepisodes are starting to turn up, four so far. 

Link to first video


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2006)

I boy oh boy oh boy do I love it. 

I don't have sky so I have to buy all the DVDs. I'm currently waiting for the second seson 2 US set. I already have the first half so I have to enfdure seeing the entire UK season 2 set in the shops every day. 

Oh boomer.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> The webepisodes are starting to turn up, four so far.
> 
> Link to first video



Oh god no!!!!

Can I watch the webisodes before the end of season 2? Should I wait.

It will ruin it won't it.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, fraid so, in this case more than most.

You'll be somewhat pleased to know that it's not playing for me at the moment. 

Right, killing spree time  US residents only! 

I need more  smilies.


----------



## 41132n (Sep 18, 2006)

The "box" set for Season 2 was released recently.

I watched it in one day. 

Well, I did have to wait several months because I don't have Sky.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Yeah, fraid so, in this case more than most.
> 
> You'll be somewhat pleased to know that it's not playing for me at the moment.
> 
> ...



I've had to put up with a mouthy mate trying to tell me what happens for months now. I think I can wait for the US 2.5 (watch them all in a weekend) and check out the webisodes later. 

I have been showing an huge fracking amount of self control in not looking up the plot on the internet on this one.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 18, 2006)

I've seen two episodes and don't really know what's going on e.g. why is that blonde woman inside that man's head?


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 18, 2006)

I've only caught the odd ep on Sky 3, but what I've seen is fucking ace - the space sequences (all external shots in silence for example) are superb and it's good to see a genuine piece of sci-fi - where questions about today's society are posed and examined in an imagined future/alt tech universe - are addressed (the whole enemy within theme, the fact that the Cylons were created as a servant tool etc, the constant echoes of the current global situation)...

Am happy that S1 is now available for £20 tho...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2006)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> I've seen two episodes and don't really know what's going on e.g. why is that blonde woman inside that man's head?



Piece of advice to anyone remotely interested in this: Watch The Pilot Episodes.

It helps set the scene…

Doesn't quite answer the above question but there you go...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I've only caught the odd ep on Sky 3, but what I've seen is fucking ace - the space sequences (all external shots in silence for example) are superb and it's good to see a genuine piece of sci-fi - where questions about today's society are posed and examined in an imagined future/alt tech universe - are addressed (the whole enemy within theme, the fact that the Cylons were created as a servant tool etc, the constant echoes of the current global situation)...
> 
> Am happy that S1 is now available for £20 tho...



Even better is the fact that the Cylons believe in God whereas the humans believe pretty much the greek gods. 

Other good things include - no muffet - Boomer - valari - grace park and no muffets.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 18, 2006)

I was utterly cynical about this as the original was, to put it mildly, shite. It was fun camp shite but it was still shite. I just didn't want to sit down and watch another bland revamp of a old SF concept.

Then i was worn down and borrowed the mini-series and fuck me, i loved the thing. The acting and script are miles above most SF made on tv, the effects don't dominate and there's a lovely blurring of just who is in the 'right' in the series. Characters develop and move on and there's enough modern analogies for people to pick up on.

It's a great series and certainly worth picking up. The mini-series is a fiver in Virgin and S1 is about 20 quid.

Incindently, Star Trek-Voyager was apparently originally conceived to be along the lines of BG. Sadly Voyager just ended up being crap and having a Borg with big tits as it's big selling point.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 18, 2006)

> The acting and script are miles above most SF made on tv,



Most drame on TV I reckon...


----------



## elevendayempire (Sep 18, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I boy oh boy oh boy do I love it.
> 
> I don't have sky so I have to buy all the DVDs. I'm currently waiting for the second seson 2 US set. I already have the first half so I have to enfdure seeing the entire UK season 2 set in the shops every day.
> 
> Oh boomer.


Grace Park is extraordinarily pretty.  But we'd better not turn this into another of those threads full of pics from her Maxim shoot. That would be Bad. And Wrong.

SG


----------



## ICB (Sep 18, 2006)

Can't watch it due to the presence of an obnoxious cunt we were at uni with in one of the leading roles.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 18, 2006)

ICB said:
			
		

> Can't watch it due to the presence of an obnoxious cunt we were at uni with in one of the leading roles.




Name please.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 18, 2006)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> Grace Park is extraordinarily pretty.  But we'd better not turn this into another of those threads full of pics from her Maxim shoot. That would be Bad. And Wrong.
> 
> SG



No one would be interested in pictures of Boomer in lingerie.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 18, 2006)

Hmm, she is rather fine...in her golfing clothes


----------



## ICB (Sep 18, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> Name please.



James fuckhead Callis

terrible terrible cock


----------



## King Mob (Sep 18, 2006)

ICB said:
			
		

> James fuckhead Callis
> 
> terrible terrible cock




He has a typically crap Wikpedia page though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Callis


----------



## Reno (Sep 18, 2006)

ICB said:
			
		

> James fuckhead Callis
> 
> terrible terrible cock



Seen him in the showers then ?  

Actually that fits quite well, as his character is a weaselly, opportunistic sleazeball and coward who is responsible for genocide. Of the leads he is by far the least likable character.


----------



## ICB (Sep 18, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> Seen him in the showers then ?
> 
> Actually that fits quite well, as his character is a weaselly, opportunistic sleazeball and coward who is responsible for genocide.



 Definitely type cast.  Is he also humongously egotistical and pathetically lecherous by any chance?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 18, 2006)

BSG is great, very well put together ... now if every fucker can stop interupting my like some kind of curse i might actually get to see more than one episode in succession...


----------



## Reno (Sep 18, 2006)

ICB said:
			
		

> Definitely type cast.  Is he also humongously egotistical and pathetically lecherous by any chance?



That's him.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2006)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> Grace Park is extraordinarily pretty.  But we'd better not turn this into another of those threads full of pics from her Maxim shoot. That would be Bad. And Wrong.
> 
> SG



I think I started all them. 

Here is  a pic not from her maxim shoot.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> No one would be interested in pictures of Boomer in lingerie.


???


----------



## King Mob (Sep 18, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I think I started all them.
> 
> Here is  a pic not from her maxim shoot.




This could turn into a SF geek wankthread if we're not careful....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> This could turn into a SF geek wankthread if we're not careful....


I don't know about you but I don't get my nob out for anything that doesn't involve naked ladies.



I'm not an SF geek but I do find grace park easy on the eye. Not keen on the other battle girls. 

I quite liked golfing grace park too. I think its more of a thing for ladies of the orient.


----------



## elevendayempire (Sep 18, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> No one would be interested in pictures of Boomer in lingerie.


Well, not the one from the '70s series, no...

SG


----------



## King Mob (Sep 18, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I don't know about you but I don't get my nob out for anything that doesn't involve naked ladies.



Not even Songs Of Praise?


----------



## Boogie Boy (Sep 18, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> My current favourite tv show by miles. I'm 2/3 through the second series on DVD, it keeps getting better and better. And Kandyse McClure (Dualla) has got to be one of the most gorgeous women in the world.



Yup. Yes. Absloutely. Bloody right. Couldn't agree more.

Woof!!!!!!!

BB


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> Not even Songs Of Praise?



Humm is your name not something to do with 2000ad?

Geeko


----------



## Belushi (Sep 19, 2006)

> Not keen on the other battle girls.



Starbuck isnt a bad looking girl


----------



## Belushi (Sep 19, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I think I started all them.
> 
> Here is  a pic not from her maxim shoot.



Pics like that make me think I should be on a register somewhere


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 19, 2006)

It's good, but FIrefly is much better.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 19, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Humm is your name not something to do with 2000ad?
> 
> Geeko




Tsk, no.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 19, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> It's good, but FIrefly is much better.



Firefly was great, but only 14 episodes


----------



## King Mob (Sep 19, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> It's good, but FIrefly is much better.




But Firefly is Joss fucking Whedon and Joss Whedon isn't very good.


----------



## Reno (Sep 19, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> It's good, but FIrefly is much better.



I like Joss Whedon, but I don't think Firefly came anywhere near the new BG in terms of characterisation, writing or ambition. Firefly was an entertaining show for Star Wars fan-boys and it failed because it mainly appealed to geeks. BG has become a success because it's smart enough to appeal to people who normally never watch shows set in space.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 19, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Pics like that make me think I should be on a register somewhere



I know and shes not even doing anything!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 19, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> It's good, but FIrefly is much better.



Firefly is fine but they are very different shows.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 19, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> But Firefly is Joss fucking Whedon and Joss Whedon isn't very good.



I like things because they are good, not because they are made by someone who also made something crap.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 19, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I like things because they are good, not because they are made by someone who also made something crap.



Whedon just bugs me because of Buffy fans mainly. That and he really isn't the godlike genius he thinks he is. Ok, Buffy was fun even if it did settle into a fairly dull formula. Firefly was just pandering to Whedon fanboys and was really nothing out of the ordinary.

As you may gather i'm not a fan.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 19, 2006)

Buffy and Angel did nothing for me, but I thought Firefly was ace. But Suplex is right, they're different shows with different angles on the genre, it's like comparing Morse with The Bill (except in this case both shows are actually good).


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 19, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Buffy and Angel did nothing for me, but I thought Firefly was ace. But Suplex is right, they're different shows with different angles on the genre, it's like comparing Morse with The Bill (except in this case both shows are actually good).


except for the bill ... 


and morse...


----------



## wishface (Sep 19, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> No one would be interested in pictures of Boomer in lingerie.


only the original boomer of course!!!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 19, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> only the original boomer of course!!!



Somewhere in my trunk of teenage junk there is a poster of Herb Jefferson shirtless.   There's also a nice one of Benedict with his pants halfway down his ass as well.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 19, 2006)

Then





Now


----------



## The Groke (Sep 21, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Humm is your name not something to do with 2000ad?
> 
> Geeko



Invisibles innit?


Anyway:

I finally got around to buying the box set of the first series having tracked it down here in Dubai


My initial feelings from having watched the first two episodes so far, is that it seems earnest and "worthy" yet strangely dull. It is also devoid of any majorly interesting personalities or characters and completely humour-free.

Despite that, I think it shows some promise and I am cautiously optimistic about it and will be watching some more tonight.


Still - not a patch on Firefly and in fact the direction, the space scenes and the special effects/style _directly_ rip-off Firefly in more than a few ways.....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 21, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> Invisibles innit?



Oh yes of course.

I only read the first book and it was utter shit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 21, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Oh yes of course.
> 
> I only read the first book and it was utter shit.



Christ, you wouldn't like the last lot then, the first is the best of the bunch!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 21, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Christ, you wouldn't like the last lot then, the first is the best of the bunch!


Yay! we are all geeks.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 21, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Oh yes of course.
> 
> I only read the first book and it was utter shit.



Yeah - A few interesting ideas and characters I suppose.....starts off promisingly enough and then proceeds to spend 100 odd pages slowly but inexorably vanishing up its own smug and particularly obtuse arse.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 21, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yay! we are all geeks.



Indeed, we are legion and hid amongst the Urban massive like spiders..or sumthing...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 21, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> Yeah - A few interesting ideas and characters I suppose.....starts off promisingly enough and then proceeds to spend 100 odd pages slowly but inexorably vanishing up its own smug and particularly obtuse arse.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 21, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> Still - not a patch on Firefly and in fact the direction, the space scenes and the special effects/style _directly_ rip-off Firefly in more than a few ways.....



They use the same special effects company, so it's not a coincidence. In fact you can see a brief shot of a _Firefly_-class transport flying overhead in one of the scenes on Caprica in the pilot.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 21, 2006)

Atomic Suplex, that's a great picture- I just wish I knew why she doesn't do anything for me. This must be what being gay feels like...


----------



## The Groke (Sep 21, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> They use the same special effects company, so it's not a coincidence. In fact you can see a brief shot of a _Firefly_-class transport flying overhead in one of the scenes on Caprica in the pilot.



heh - that would explain a lot!

looks like NYPD Blue in space - all that camera shake and quick-zooms/pans


----------



## The Groke (Sep 21, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Atomic Suplex, that's a great picture- I just wish I knew why she doesn't do anything for me. This must be what being gay feels like...



Its because she somehow looks like a really expensive and detailed special effect - you feel she just isn't _real_ and therefore your trouser remains still.

Well speaking for myself at any rate.....


----------



## King Mob (Sep 21, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> Yeah - A few interesting ideas and characters I suppose.....starts off promisingly enough and then proceeds to spend 100 odd pages slowly but inexorably vanishing up its own smug and particularly obtuse arse.




That's what Grant does best.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 21, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> That's what Grant does best.


Here here.


I know we have all been through this before but Zenith was bloody brilliant. 

Shame he pretty much fucked everything else up. What about putting himself in the last eps of animal man??? That just about sums him up.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 22, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Here here.
> 
> 
> I know we have all been through this before but Zenith was bloody brilliant.
> ...



Animal Man is great, there was a point in his breaking down the fourth wall and anyhow, it was a 'postmodern' version of old Flash comics where Julie Schwartz would pop up.

His current stuff is treading water though. All-Star Superman is fun but Alan Moore has done this kind of retro stuff with Supreme and Tom Strong. Grant's Batman is ok, in fact all his superhero stuff is just simply ok. It used to be fucking great but hey ho.

And yes, Zenith was wonderful.


----------



## elevendayempire (Sep 28, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> Animal Man is great, there was a point in his breaking down the fourth wall and anyhow, it was a 'postmodern' version of old Flash comics where Julie Schwartz would pop up.
> 
> His current stuff is treading water though. All-Star Superman is fun but Alan Moore has done this kind of retro stuff with Supreme and Tom Strong. Grant's Batman is ok, in fact all his superhero stuff is just simply ok. It used to be fucking great but hey ho.
> 
> And yes, Zenith was wonderful.


We3 was good. And I liked his X-Men run, shame about the rotating artists, though.

...so, Battlestar Galactica, then. Anyone watching the webisodes?

SG


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 28, 2006)

I was watching them on YouTube but they were taken down.


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 28, 2006)

Saw a repeat last night. Anyone know the dates for the next series, is it definitely as late as xmas. Don't know if I can wait that long, might have to get the old p2p up and runnin' again.

Best thing on tv this.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 28, 2006)

IIRC the next season is going out in Americky within the next fortnight.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 28, 2006)

P2P time

*rubs hands*


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2006)

I want to live in america. 




and parky, I want that too.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 28, 2006)

The web episodes are available on the sci-fi battlestar galactica website.  Not checked em out yet though.


----------



## elevendayempire (Sep 28, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I want to live in america.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time you say that I think of Michael Parkinson. Which is scary.

SG


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 28, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> The web episodes are available on the sci-fi battlestar galactica website.  Not checked em out yet though.


Not to brits, Yanks only and they are a let down, 2 mins each


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah, but 2 minutes of Michael Hogan being gruff is worth 2 hours of most other tv shows.


----------



## elevendayempire (Sep 28, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Not to brits, Yanks only and they are a let down, 2 mins each


Hooray for p2p.

SG


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2006)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> Every time you say that I think of Michael Parkinson. Which is scary.
> 
> SG


*shudders*


----------



## Fong (Oct 7, 2006)

So new episodes....who watched em?

I am about to watch them in a few more minutes. First two episodes as a double parter.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 8, 2006)

First two episodes are pretty good, although the "teaser" bit at the end of mine does remove a touch of the cliff hanger effect.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm ordering mine from amazon now I'm back in the uk.

I hope they come before I have to go back to work.

Grace Park - a much safer place to go at night than tiger woods.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 10, 2006)

watched the first one of season 3 last night which was great , then fell asleep before the second part d d d d doh!!!!! thank god for torrents


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 10, 2006)

Watched it, it's good, they've kept up the same level of storylines as before.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 14, 2006)

Read this thread and thought it sounded cool so went out and bought the first series today.

Just watched the first episode...called '33'.

Not the first fucking episode of series one, would be my guess.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 14, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Just watched the first episode...called '33'.
> 
> Not the first fucking episode of series one, would be my guess.


It is.  

There is a prequel mini series before that though, but you should be able to pick it up.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 14, 2006)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> It is.
> 
> There is a prequel mini series before that though, but you should be able to pick it up.


Yep. The mini serries isn't all that great imo, worth watching but not as good as the regular serries.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 14, 2006)

So it's the real start then...33?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes it is.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 14, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> So it's the real start then...33?



Of the series proper, although the miniseries does some essential scene-setting.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 14, 2006)

That's fucking annoying.

Only watched the first, not enough to decide yet.


----------



## Reno (Oct 15, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Read this thread and thought it sounded cool so went out and bought the first series today.
> 
> Just watched the first episode...called '33'.
> 
> Not the first fucking episode of series one, would be my guess.



I think watching the mini-series first is essential to enjoying the series as a whole. Not watching it is like missing the pilot and the first three episodes of a new series. Season One carries on seamlessly from there and keeps referring back to it again and again as it sets up the plot and introduces all of the main characters.

BTW. it's not a prequel as someone said, it's the start and I disagree with Bob that it's not as good as the series. I thought it hit the ground running and contains several of the best moments of the series so far.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 15, 2006)

Right...it was only £7 for the mini, so got that today.


----------



## Reno (Oct 15, 2006)

Enjoy !


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 15, 2006)

No...won't enjoy...had a big fucking bit off plastic right across it to stop you opening it.  Scratched the dvd.   Obviously some kind of security measure they should have removed when I bought it.

Sent my son up to the shop to get a replacement.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 15, 2006)

you'll enjoy it my son!

the miniseries is pretty essential, I thought it was great and really got my juices flowing for series 1 .. in fact I bought it from play.com! who says d/l is killing off buying eh? It was a bit steep but couldn't be arsed waiting for it to d/l and I'm a bit of a geek and like my box sets he he (mind you, series 2 is well pricey so I'm currently d/l that fucker  )

SO SAY WE ALL!


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll tell yoy what though, i'm glad they ditched that bowl-haircut kid character pretty sharpish when the series began. He looked set to become quite annoying.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 15, 2006)

OI!

Fucking spoiler alert..eh!


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 15, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> OI!
> 
> Fucking spoiler alert..eh!



Not really... he doesn't die or anything, he just stops appearing in episodes with no explanation. It's not like I just gave away that Apollo is a Cylon or anything*...




*Don't worry, that's a joke. Probably.


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2006)

I downloaded all of season 1 cos of this thread, and have so far "watched" one episode but found it so dull it was unwatchable  I'm normally a big fan of sf so it's doubly surprising. Will read through some posts for enlightenment.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 15, 2006)

Loki said:
			
		

> I downloaded all of season 1 cos of this thread, and have so far "watched" one episode but found it so dull it was unwatchable  I'm normally a big fan of sf so it's doubly surprising. Will read through some posts for enlightenment.


You might want to read posts 102 and then #109 then.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2006)

Anyone else feel the second season lost some momentum just after the half way point?


----------



## Reno (Oct 16, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Anyone else feel the second season lost some momentum just after the half way point?



There are a few weak stand alone episodes after the mid-point, especially the terrible Black Market, which feels like a different show entirely. To his credit on the commentary track/podcast Ronald Moore track admits that he hates the episode and explained why it went wrong. I thought the series does get back on track though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> I thought the series does get back on track though.



Agreed. It had one hell of an ending too! Just thought on balance because of those few weaker episodes that the first series was consistently better. 

Has season three started in the US yet?


----------



## Reno (Oct 16, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Agreed. It had one hell of an ending too! Just thought on balance because of those few weaker episodes that the first series was consistently better.
> 
> Has season three started in the US yet?



I thought the first series had a few lame episodes as well, but maybe fewer because that season was much shorter. I can think of only very few series that don't have a few weak episodes every so often and think that the good stuff by far outweighs the bad in BG.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2006)

Really? I thought pretty much every episode was decent or excellent in the first series, you're right though even some of the best shows can have some real turkeys (Grey 17 Is Missing comes to mind)...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 17, 2006)

just re watched the first two of season 3 , then the 3rd part , and it just sees to get better and better


----------



## Reno (Oct 17, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Really? I thought pretty much every episode was decent or excellent in the first series, you're right though even some of the best shows can have some real turkeys (Grey 17 Is Missing comes to mind)...



Sorry, but I have no idea what Grey 17 Is Missing is.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 17, 2006)

nor did i , but one look in google.......


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey_17_is_Missing


----------



## Reno (Oct 17, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> nor did i , but one look in google.......
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey_17_is_Missing



Only ever caught a couple of episodes. Babylon 5 is the kind of geek friendly, wobbly sets and silly alien sci-fi show I'm not so keen on.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 18, 2006)

cant say i was too keen on it myself


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Oct 18, 2006)

I've watched the first series and it bordered on the boredom-side for a while but picked up slightly towards the end.  The start of Series 2 has more promise and is marginally better.   Time for s02e02.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 22, 2006)

just watched episode 4 of S3 and my word , best bit of TV ive seen in ages , happy , yet sad and full of action . I would be surprised if it gets much better than this


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 22, 2006)

Just watched Ep4,


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 22, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Just watched Ep4,




tis excellent isnt it


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 23, 2006)

I've been watching since the beginning, and the current episode (SE03/04) made me weep like a child - with despair (Ellen & Saul, Kara and Kasey), and with pride (Galactica dropping through the atmosphere like a big fucking fuck-off monster, and Lee and Pegasus coming back to save his dad, his pride, and the whole damn human race). "Not all of them". Best show ever.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 23, 2006)

When i was about to watch it I was wondering where the 3rd series was going to go after the rescue , but after it , with the Saul / Ellen , Casey / Starbuck thing I think its going to get very interesting


----------



## Idaho (Oct 23, 2006)

Watched the pilot and the first two episodes this weekend, and this does appear to be the droids I am looking for 

The pilot is just an unremitting dark slaughter. I love it


----------



## Moggy (Oct 23, 2006)

Just finished watching the miniseries and first series back-to-back all night  

Fucking cracking stuff, will have to download the second series since my brother hasn't got round to buying it yet


----------



## gsv (Oct 23, 2006)

Borrowed DVDs of the mini and S1 from a friend on Saturday. Come Sunday evening I'd seen all but the last 2 eps 
My initial reaction is that the mini is _excellent_ while S1 is merely _very good_.

Criticisms:

In the mini, the space battles are wonderfully perfunctory. The cylons show up, launch nukes on your arse and fuck off again.

In the series they're much less scary. In fact despite being purpose-engineered dogfight bad-asses they're annoyingly easy to blow up - just like in the original 

Baltar's defining character feature is that he's a coward. This is annoying as fuck, particularly since he's meant to be the show's main comic relief.

"Frak you!" "Frak off!" "Oh frak me!"
For an adult-oriented show that's willing to show a butt-naked imiginary big-titted cylon blonde bending over a table while her weasel human friend jerks off, they show an incredible inability to _fraking swear right_.

Everything looks great. Except the toasters.
The toasters look shit.

Man created the Cylons. They rebelled.
_I fucking know this already!_

Uhura syndrome: The only black character in a command role is the fucking secretary 
An Asian character as a pilot? I'm sure Mr Sulu approves...
More as I think of them...


GS(v)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 23, 2006)

clutching at straws gsv.

Ep4 is really very good indeed,


----------



## 8den (Oct 23, 2006)

Plus the whole Capria occuption/Iraq metaphor was the best thing you'll see on mainstream tv in years to discuss the Iraq war.

Human police force raised by the cylons to police the humans, at the graduation ceremony, a human sucide bomber kills thirteen, and six cylons, leading to a debate between Rosaylin and Baltar over the morality of sucide bombings, where she refuses to condemn it, and then between Rosaylin and Tye where she tries to talk him out of it.

A sympathetic portrayl of people driven to desperation to commit sucide bombings on prime time US tv. Really brave tv. 

And yes, Galatica jumping into orbit in atmosphere and the pilots, blasting off (well this is going to be interesting) kicked ass.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 23, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> Borrowed DVDs of the mini and S1 from a friend on Saturday. Come Sunday evening I'd seen all but the last 2 eps



im wondering what you will think  by the end of season 2......


and then theres season 3 so far................... 


hope you dont give up on it


----------



## Idaho (Oct 23, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> Criticisms:
> 
> In the mini, the space battles are wonderfully perfunctory. The cylons show up, launch nukes on your arse and fuck off again.
> 
> ...


Not really noticed #1
#2 - I think ignores the fact that he is a narcissistic personality who has a cylon imbedded in his brain. 
#3 - they could just as well say anything, they wouldn't be speaking english anyhow.
#4 - Cylons look good
#5 - Use FF
#6 -I think you are fretting about nothing here.



btw - you only need to start your list with {list] and close it right at the bottom, rather than start and finish the command after each bullet.


----------



## gsv (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah but I wasn't getting a blank line between bullets and it looked to dense without. Dammit I pur _work_ into that layout Idaho 

GS(v)


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 31, 2006)

They so should have spaced what's his name, then have the guilt trip afterwards "oh shit what have we done!?" 

Still good episode, i just like killing off major charecters every now and again...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 31, 2006)

was cool , good and gritty as per...........


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm halfway through series one.  It's excellent.



> *NO MORE MR NICE GAIUS!*


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 31, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> Criticisms:
> 
> In the mini, the space battles are wonderfully perfunctory. The cylons show up, launch nukes on your arse and fuck off again.
> 
> In the series they're much less scary. In fact despite being purpose-engineered dogfight bad-asses they're annoyingly easy to blow up - just like in the original





**very minor spoilers**

I disagree- in the first series I don't recall Galactica destroying a single Cylon Base Ship in a straight fight. In fact it was emphasised that they were always the underdog. In the second series the balance of firepower is slightly different, but it seems like a fairly natural progression.


----------



## Moggy (Oct 31, 2006)

Hmmmm.

Must. Get. Brother. To. Buy. Series. Two.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 12, 2006)

blimey , it just gets better , didnt think they could top the first  4 eps of season 3 but they are on the right track so far


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 12, 2006)

Poor Atomic Suplex, since he refuses to watch TV rips he missed out on seeing our favourite kitchen appliance in a state of undress...

(((AS)))

Good stuff so far


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Poor Atomic Suplex, since he refuses to watch TV rips he missed out on seeing our favourite kitchen appliance in a state of undress...
> 
> (((AS)))
> 
> Good stuff so far



I don't out right refuse but I only have a computer at work and I don't know how to do them anyway.

Is this series three you are on about? I have only got up to 2.1. 

Anyway when there were millions of naked parkys on that ship it wasn't even the real parkys body just her head (even though you didn't get to see anything good. 

Maybe she has got over her shyness after that maxim shoot.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 14, 2006)

Just watched S3E2 and this is probably one of the finest series I've ever watched.  It now beats Lost in many many ways.

Quite spectacular, just wonder if they can keep that sort of quality up?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2006)

Im up to episode 7 and it seems to be keeping up the pace , However Episodes 3 & 4 of series 3  kick the hell out out anything ive even seen on tv before 

WORD


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 15, 2006)

Seen up to ep3, was genuinely speechless after the episode 2 cliffhanger. Ace.

Cally is a pain in the arse, but on the plus side Dee's cooler than ever.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 15, 2006)

Maybe I should order 2.5.

Who can lend me any series 3 stuff?


----------



## dada (Nov 15, 2006)

i'm so behind.
not yet to download series 3.
and forget where i left off from series 2...
not very loyal for a big BG fan like me.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2006)

AS pm me some detail and il burn you some s3 stuff but it will be on avi if dats ok


----------



## Bajie (Nov 15, 2006)

The last episode was so shit. I would execute that tosser.

One chance to wipe out a race of baby killing genocidal psyhco robots and that dudes blows it because he is shagging one of them?? great, what about the other 50 billon dead humans plus countless rape/breeding victims? stupid storyline if he dont get strung up from the nearest yard arm! yah boo!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2006)

well if he didnt stop it there wouldnt much of a series left would there?????


----------



## Bajie (Nov 15, 2006)

give that man a fish.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2006)

why thank you


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 23, 2006)

Ahahahaha. I am finally - _finally_ - up-to-date with Battlestar Galactica, for the first time ever. Woo!

SG


----------



## MullahNasrudin (Nov 23, 2006)

Eita said:
			
		

> The last episode was so shit. I would execute that tosser.
> 
> One chance to wipe out a race of baby killing genocidal psyhco robots and that dudes blows it because he is shagging one of them?? great, what about the other 50 billon dead humans plus countless rape/breeding victims? stupid storyline if he dont get strung up from the nearest yard arm! yah boo!



But it was trying to make a parallel with our world -- under what circumstances is genocide ethically acceptable? The fact that Adama decides not to pursue the saboteur clearly shows where he lies. Unless he's a Cylon...


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 23, 2006)

MullahNasrudin said:
			
		

> But it was trying to make a parallel with our world -- under what circumstances is genocide ethically acceptable? The fact that Adama decides not to pursue the saboteur clearly shows where he lies. Unless he's a Cylon...


Quite apart from the fact that, according to the next episode...






SPOILER






The Cylons weren't exactly unprovoked.

SG


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 23, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Maybe I should order 2.5.
> 
> Who can lend me any series 3 stuff?


I've got the first 8 episodes saved down on CD. You'll have to watch them on a PC, though. And wait till I've got my arse up to London.

SG


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2006)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> I've got the first 8 episodes saved down on CD. You'll have to watch them on a PC, though. And wait till I've got my arse up to London.
> 
> SG



Oh yummy. Yes please.

I don't have all that fancy sky stuff or downloads. However my DVD player seems to play anything that will play on PCs so it might still work on it with any luck.


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 23, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Oh yummy. Yes please.
> 
> I don't have all that fancy sky stuff or downloads. However my DVD player seems to play anything that will play on PCs so it might still work on it with any luck.


Hmm. They don't work on my DVD player, I know that much. I could try converting them for you.

SG


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2006)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> Hmm. They don't work on my DVD player, I know that much. I could try converting them for you.
> 
> SG



My player is quite magical. It plays Dvix rips (or something) and Mpegs, jpegs, animated gifs, mp3s, so far it has played any PC CD file I have stuck in it. 

I expect this is all quite normal, but if you know what file it is I could check the manual.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2006)

Last episode ' Hero ' was probably the weakest of the season but still bloody good


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2006)

Atomic suplex , empty your pm box please


----------



## The Groke (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok, so continuing on form my previous posts on this series....

I have tried again with the series one box set and I still don't get it.

It is just so dry and charmless (IMHO of course) and I really can't be bothered to carry on beyond disc 1 of the set.

It doesn't make enough use of it's Sci-Fi credentials to be truly interesting on that level.

The characters are too bland and faceless to be driven from that aspect.

It doesn't have the script and dialogue to carry off "High-brow" drama and it lacks wit and snap.

It just seems to fall in between so many camps and excel at none of them.

Shame - I had high hopes.


----------



## The Groke (Dec 2, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Just watched S3E2 and this is probably one of the finest series I've ever watched.  It now beats Lost in many many ways.




Though to be fair, "Mind Your Language" beats Lost in many, many ways.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 2, 2006)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Ok, so continuing on form my previous posts on this series....
> 
> I have tried again with the series one box set and I still don't get it.
> 
> ...



Are you 100% sure you're watching the same show as the rest of us?


----------



## The Groke (Dec 2, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Are you 100% sure you're watching the same show as the rest of us?



Well this is why - in all seriousness - I am so perplexed!

It seems so well received and I still just don't seem to get it.


 

Oh well - not going to lose any sleep over it!


----------



## Philbc03 (Dec 2, 2006)

When is season 3 due on UK telly?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 2, 2006)

Philbc03 said:
			
		

> When is season 3 due on UK telly?


God knows, but probably not for quite a while.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 3, 2006)

It's on Sky One early January. No fucking use to me though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 3, 2006)

you can watch season 3 online for free now here:

http://quicksilverscreen.com/watch-the-new-battlestar-galactica-free/


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks ruffneck, I was tempted, but yet again I can't understand why anyone would want to watch a fuzzy, filmed off the telly image like that. I'd rather wait a while and watch it in a way that's actually pleasurable.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 3, 2006)

no probs or just download them using torrents


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> no probs or just download them using torrents



I'm just too technically neanderthal to do that.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 3, 2006)

Is there a 'favourite BSG character' thread? There should be.


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Is there a 'favourite BSG character' thread? There should be.



Why not use this one. 

As I'm not hung up about the babe factor, my favourite character is on/off/on/off President Laura Roslin, in part because Mary McDonnell is such a fantastic actress. Roslin represents what is most interesting about the series to me, an obviously decent human being who under the pressure of warfare is forced into making increasingly dubious moral and political decisions. 

Second best character would be Boomer, though while still intriguingly ambiguous, she has become slightly less interesting since she's not a sleeper anymore.

Both characters represent what the series is about for me. It's a very Philip K. Dick style examination of in what it means to be human and where you start to compromise on your humanity.


----------



## fudgefactorfive (Dec 3, 2006)

we love Baltar, although Roslin comes a close second.

kind of wondering if, judging on the course of current events, he's going to end up sitting on a big podium on his own base-star, like the original.

PS. Only complaint about nu-BSG - they don't say "By your command" enough.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 3, 2006)

And there's not enough Patrick Macnee either.

I think Colonel Tigh is absolutely brilliant. Michael Hogan has that part nailed, and in the third series he consistently outshines everyone else (although he has been given some of the best lines). The character seems to have wandered out of a Shakespearean tragedy.


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> And there's not enough Patrick Macnee either.
> 
> I think Colonel Tigh is absolutely brilliant. Michael Hogan has that part nailed, and in the third series he consistently outshines everyone else (although he has been given some of the best lines). The character seems to have wandered out of a Shakespearean tragedy.




Complete with scheming Lady Macbeth style wife.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 3, 2006)

i used to hate tigh , but i think thats the great thing about it ,  i think the actor is playing him brilliantly . baltar is great ,so   is roslin  , so is........

see where im going with this?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2006)

My fave character is Commander Adama. I like his sturdy attitude, the way he deals with his son one minute and his boozing second the next without breaking a sweat or rarely raising his voice.


----------



## marksl (Dec 4, 2006)

Baltar makes that show. Need a vicious enemy to fight against, baltar hasnt just genocided the human race he has also run the survivors into the ground due to his failed leadership, now he is onbound the cylon main ship having 3 somes with the crew. Priceless.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh, and while Six isn't really my bag ladywise, Tricia Helfer rules. She plays something like four different versions of the same character, but you can always tell them apart. That's awesome.


----------



## MullahNasrudin (Dec 4, 2006)

The character development on BSG is light years ahead of many previous scifi shows on TV.

But after seeing the latest episode (with flashbacks to the founding of New Caprica 15 months previously) and seeing Laura Roslin and Bill Adama seemingly huddled together watching ther stars and smoking dope, I wonder...after an initially combative relationship. they seem to have a lot of warmth for each other.

Have they already hopped into bed together? :O


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 4, 2006)

MullahNasrudin said:
			
		

> The character development on BSG is light years ahead of many previous scifi shows on TV.



Babylon 5 aside, I doubt many sci fi shows come close to it (including BG) in terms of character dev.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 8, 2006)

MullahNasrudin said:
			
		

> The character development on BSG is light years ahead of many previous scifi shows on TV.
> 
> But after seeing the latest episode (with flashbacks to the founding of New Caprica 15 months previously) and seeing Laura Roslin and Bill Adama seemingly huddled together watching ther stars and smoking dope, I wonder...after an initially combative relationship. they seem to have a lot of warmth for each other.
> 
> Have they already hopped into bed together? :O



It's deliberately ambiguous isn't it? I love how they were sharing a cheeky spliff in that episode, class.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 21, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAGH!

Bastards!



​
I hate cliff hangers, let alone tripple cliff hangers. Is the pilot alive? Will _he_ do it? Will *he* do it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 21, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAAAGH!
> 
> Bastards!
> 
> ...



hmmmmmm bastards indeed


----------



## sorearm (Dec 23, 2006)

the gf bought me season 2 for xmas .. already working our way thought it (just finished episode "fragged")

... absolutely amazing


----------



## Augie March (Jan 15, 2007)

Just watched the first 2 episodes of season 3.

My gods, this show just gets better and better doesn't it?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 15, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Ok, so continuing on form my previous posts on this series....
> 
> I have tried again with the series one box set and I still don't get it.
> 
> ...



I concur.  A friend lent me a 14 disc set last year, I think it was the first miniseries plus series 2, and I found it left me really cold.  It was alright, but had nothing like the charisma of something like Firefly, but yet as you say contained little real 'science fiction'.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 15, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Just watched the first 2 episodes of season 3.
> 
> My gods, this show just gets better and better doesn't it?



Yeah, watched it at the weekend, wonder how its going down in the states.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 15, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> I'm just too technically neanderthal to do that.



It's a piece of piss.

You just down a torrent client.  E.g. utorrent.  www.utorrent.com

Install utorrent.

Then go to a torrent site such as isohunt (I have some invites for demonoid if you want - pm me), search for battlestar galactica or whatever, find one with lots of seeders, open it, it should open in utorrent, select the folder to save the episode, and then wait for it to download


----------



## Augie March (Jan 15, 2007)

Just looked on Wiki and didn't realise they were planning a spin-off too.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caprica_%28TV_series%29


----------



## Reno (Jan 15, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> It's a piece of piss.
> 
> You just down a torrent client.  E.g. utorrent.  www.utorrent.com
> 
> ...



Cheers, I'll give it a try this week.  

I thought the start to season 3 was great. The whole thing with the suicide bombers and Roslyn refusing to condemn their actions was pretty daring for US television.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 15, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> I thought the start to season 3 was great. The whole thing with the suicide bombers and Roslyn refusing to condemn their actions was pretty daring for US television.



It's definitely stepped up a gear in the allusions to real world politics this season it seems. 

Christ, BSG does a better job of it than West Wing ever did IMO.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 15, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Cheers, I'll give it a try this week.
> 
> I thought the start to season 3 was great. The whole thing with the suicide bombers and Roslyn refusing to condemn their actions was pretty daring for US television.



That scene with Baltar (Baltar!) condemning Roslin for it was just incredible. Brilliant tv.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 15, 2007)

Just spotted this topic, trying to figure whether I can hold my nerve for S2 to appear on Sky Three or succumb to a DVD purchase.

I am definitely in awe having begun as an extreme sceptic (as a child I paid good money in a cinema to see the 70s movie and I _still_ want my money back  )




			
				ICB said:
			
		

> Definitely type cast.  Is he also humongously egotistical and pathetically lecherous by any chance?



PMSL at this sub-thread on page 2 though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm doing S1 again now in the mornings while I wait for S2.5 to come down in price. I don't see any point in rushing my way though 2.5 only to eagerly wait for S3. I did that before and I just had to go cold turkey. The good news is it still seems fresh so I'm looking forward to about four weeks of BSG before I have to cave in for 2.5 

Anyone know when 3.0 is coming out in the US?


----------



## 8den (Jan 16, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I'm doing S1 again now in the mornings while I wait for S2.5 to come down in price. I don't see any point in rushing my way though 2.5 only to eagerly wait for S3. I did that before and I just had to go cold turkey. The good news is it still seems fresh so I'm looking forward to about four weeks of BSG before I have to cave in for 2.5
> 
> Anyone know when 3.0 is coming out in the US?



It's out and half way through we're on the mid season cliff hanger.

I'm floored by the start of season three. To actually have a debate on the morality of suicide bombings, and for the finaly decision to be ambigious is startlings for TV, anywhere, nevermind the US. The bombing at the police academy passing out ceremony, the way the raids were carried out and the style the were shot in, fuck me, that was good and realistic. Battlestar Galatica is in the space of a couple of episodes singularly the best US tv series to address the war in Iraq and the implications of such a struggle for the indigious people, ever. It's bold brave tv.

I'll say again, the realism of the politics and personal issues is married by the realism of the physics of the space combat. I adore the way vipers, and cylons dogfight, passing each other and then flipping over, and firing back at each other allowing the inertia of the vaccum to carry them away from each other. It's the only SF show I can think of that treats space as a 3 dimensional space, so they don't fight on one plane, they come from above, below, the side and every direction, at each other. 

And fuck me, watching Galatica jump into the atmosphere on new caprica, and the ripple from the displaced air it forced aside actually had me on the side of my seat giggling in anticaption, and they didn't disappoint.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2007)

8den said:
			
		

> It's the only SF show I can think of that treats space as a 3 dimensional space, so they don't fight on one plane, they come from above, below, the side and every direction, at each other.



Babylon 5 did that too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 16, 2007)

8den said:
			
		

> It's out and half way through we're on the mid season cliff hanger.
> .



I mean on DVD.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 16, 2007)

8den said:
			
		

> It's out and half way through we're on the mid season cliff hanger.
> 
> I'm floored by the start of season three. To actually have a debate on the morality of suicide bombings, and for the finaly decision to be ambigious is startlings for TV, anywhere, nevermind the US. The bombing at the police academy passing out ceremony, the way the raids were carried out and the style the were shot in, fuck me, that was good and realistic. Battlestar Galatica is in the space of a couple of episodes singularly the best US tv series to address the war in Iraq and the implications of such a struggle for the indigious people, ever. It's bold brave tv.
> 
> ...



And careful with those spoilers buddy, not everyone has SKY.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2007)

> It's out and half way through we're on the mid season cliff hanger.


I'm getting withdrawl symptoms, I think it was a bad move taking that long a break.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 16, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Babylon 5 did that too.


Badly at times but they did try.

I too am chomping at the bit awaiting the next installment.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 16, 2007)

its next week.

<sits on edge of seat>


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Badly at times but they did try.
> 
> I too am chomping at the bit awaiting the next installment.



It was probably due to the technical limitation of the time than anything else, remember B5 finished about 8 years before BSG...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 16, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It was probably due to the technical limitation of the time than anything else, remember B5 finished about 8 years before BSG...


Humm B5 was utter shite IMO apart from the countdown thing which I could still take or leave.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Humm B5 was utter shite IMO apart from the countdown thing which I could still take or leave.



Countdown thing?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 16, 2007)

At some point they said at the end of every episode 10 days to something or other.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 16, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Babylon 5 did that too.



With an Amiga!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 16, 2007)

B5 was great for the first three seasons and then went downhill.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 16, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> B5 was great for the first three seasons and then went downhill.


I don't know when it started but I guess I wasn't that old so would have watched any sci fi. I have to say it bored the tits off me. I group it with other lame sci fi efforts such as sg1 and andromida.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> At some point they said at the end of every episode 10 days to something or other.



Ohhh right. That was the last few episodes to season 3 (Z minus 7 days etc). It was reference to the main character Captain Sheridan eventual journey to Z'ha'dum...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> With an Amiga!



Well the first season was, I believe they moved onto PC's from the second onwards.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I don't know when it started but I guess I wasn't that old so would have watched any sci fi. I have to say it bored the tits off me. I group it with other lame sci fi efforts such as sg1 and andromida.



That would explain alot. It was a rather complex story line told over a five year period. You kinda had to watch the majority of it to get the full impact of it. Also would've probably helped if you were a bit older (assuming when you say wasn't that old I'm thinking sub teenager).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 16, 2007)

GET YOUR DIRTY RAVINGS ABOUT BABYLON 5 OUT OF THIS THREAD


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

Indeed!!

I'm loving this series, easily some of the best acted, thought provoking stuff on TV at the mo. Cant believe I missed some of it to that BB pile of shite.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 16, 2007)

Just saw episode 3 and again brilliant stuff, but I'll be buggered if I'm waiting a week to see what happens. 

Off to downloadsville for me I think...


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 16, 2007)

I've just discovered the new BG and very impressed with it. The only thing that puzzles me is why they didn't give the thing a new name - it's totally different from the original series, so those tuning in thinking it will be all shooting-stuff-in-space are going to be disappointed, while a lot of potential viewers who would love it will get put off by the name 

I'm sure that point has already been made on this thread somewhere.

Anyway, I'm going to get some dvds from lovefilm - should I get the pilot episodes first (i.e. are they as good as the series?) or is it better just to launch into season 1?


----------



## fudgefactorfive (Jan 16, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> (i.e. are they as good as the series?)



definitely

ps. B5 was naff


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah, It's worth getting, I think they call it the Mini Series - it's as good as the rest.

pps. B5 was pants.


----------



## MikeMcc (Jan 16, 2007)

Pah! to you B5 critics, especially of the last couple of series that tied the whole run together and solved the story.

BSG is simply brill, really cheesed off that it's left me on a cliff hanger tonight with the assualt on New Caprica about to kick off. Next week is going to be a cracker


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2007)

MikeMcc said:
			
		

> BSG is simply brill, really cheesed off that it's left me on a cliff hanger tonight with the assualt on New Caprica about to kick off.



Again with the spoilers.

Not everyone watched it last night. Fucking stop it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> I've just discovered the new BG and very impressed with it. The only thing that puzzles me is why they didn't give the thing a new name - it's totally different from the original series, so those tuning in thinking it will be all shooting-stuff-in-space are going to be disappointed, while a lot of potential viewers who would love it will get put off by the name
> 
> I'm sure that point has already been made on this thread somewhere.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to get some dvds from lovefilm - should I get the pilot episodes first (i.e. are they as good as the series?) or is it better just to launch into season 1?



You will need the mini series (more like a 3.5 hour film) to get the full story. You can pick it up for a couple of quid. 

If they did give it a new name it would be too similar to the BSG story. Plus the name got them the funding and the interest, it might not exist otherwize.

Who thinks they should involve old statbuck like they did old apollo? 

*puts hand up*

But he would have to be evil of course.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 17, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Who thinks they should involve old statbuck like they did old apollo?
> 
> *puts hand up*
> 
> But he would have to be evil of course.



Brilliant, I could just picture him as a cigar-chomping, womanizing, evil Cylon.


----------



## 8den (Jan 17, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Brilliant, I could just picture him as a cigar-chomping, womanizing, evil Cylon.




Nah, the bits I've seen of big brother as I quickly skim past, the man's a charicture of himself, and wouldn't fit in with serious, tonal. I think his eyebrow is permenantly locked in a perpetually ironicaly raised arch.


----------



## TAE (Jan 21, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> The whole thing with the suicide bombers and Roslyn refusing to condemn their actions was pretty daring for US television.


Especially since the robots are not mindless killing machines but are 'trying to help' the humans.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh you cheeky scamps!

Some of you may not have realised that the second half of the 3rd serries has begun in the US. You may not have realised what the next plot twist is, but it's a doozy. 

I really, really want to confer with others about the nature of this implied plot twist, but spoliers are evil.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 22, 2007)

Arrgh! I want to know!  

*runs off to binge watch unseen S3 episodes and not get any sleep for work tomorrow*


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2007)

I've now watched all of the mini, S1, S2 and 3.1   - I have to say this is quite the best sci-fi I've ever watched. 

*****Spoilers*****

The Series 2 episodes with Pegasus and the attempted raping of Boomer, first part directed by a woman if I recall, were stunning.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 23, 2007)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> I've now watched all of the mini, S1, S2 and 3.1   - I have to say this is quite the best sci-fi I've ever watched.



I'm finally up to date with BSG after watching all 20 eps of season 2 in just over a week. This is the first American sci-fi TV show I've become hopelessly addicted to (the likes of Stargate, B5, The 4400 and most of the Star Trek shows just leave me cold), and season 3 is off to a cracking start. 

I think the reinvention of Colonel Tigh's character has been particularly impressive, and the obvious comparisons with the occupation of Iraq superbly done. BSG is a rarity - a sci-fi show aimed squarely at adults.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 23, 2007)

blimey i didnt even know s.3 had started again in the us , now i have last weeks ep and yesterdays ep of heroes to watch , thank god the break is over


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.tv-links.co.uk/

This has sloved all my TV problems like no sky for now. I'll grab the heros and BSG DVD as and when they come.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice 1 , glad you can catch up at last


----------



## Reno (Jan 23, 2007)

Tonights episode is supposed to be a cracker.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> Nice 1 , glad you can catch up at last


Sadly I have to watch at work. 

I'm watching BSG from series one again in the mornings before work so I'm currently doing 2 eps of heros in the office per day before I get to BSG 3. 

Heros is OK but BSG is much better so far.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 23, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Tonights episode is supposed to be a cracker.



I have to Sky+ it as I don't get home from work until after 10.30pm.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 23, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Sadly I have to watch at work.
> 
> 
> 
> Heros is OK but BSG is much better so far.




agreed , BSG is the don,  however heroes has only had 13 episodes and for a first season its warming up really nicely , we will have to see


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 23, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Tonights episode is supposed to be a cracker.



oh yes indeed it is..... in fact the first 4 eps of season 3 ore superb.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> agreed , BSG is the don,  however heroes has only had 13 episodes and for a first season its warming up really nicely , we will have to see



Well the end to ep2 looked like fun. I was wondering why they might have killed off what looked like a fun character.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 23, 2007)

Interesting interview with Ron Moore and David Eick here. AVOID LIKE THE PLAGUE IF YOU DON'T LIKE SPOILERS AND TEASERS FOR UPCOMING EPISODES.

http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/entertainment_tv/2007/01/something_profo.html


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't like that pegasus lady. She is mean (thats vaugue enuff not to spoil anything I hope)


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 23, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> I don't like that pegasus lady. She is mean (thats vaugue enuff not to spoil anything I hope)



That's my favourite episode of the show so far with the best cliffhanger too.


----------



## TAE (Jan 23, 2007)

*BSG just now*

Erm ...  WOW.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 24, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Oh you cheeky scamps!
> 
> Some of you may not have realised that the second half of the 3rd serries has begun in the US. You may not have realised what the next plot twist is, but it's a doozy.
> 
> I really, really want to confer with others about the nature of this implied plot twist, but spoliers are evil.



Just seen the lastest US episode and I see what you mean by the plot twist.

It is implied, rather than actually confirming it. But if it is what it seems to be... it is one hell of a shocker!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2007)

ARgghhhh!!! damn these shifting schedules!! we need a seperate spoilers thread. Season 2 pegasus part 1! Fuck me it's the best yet


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> ARgghhhh!!! damn these shifting schedules!! we need a seperate spoilers thread. Season 2 pegasus part 1! Fuck me it's the best yet




you just wait til season 3 !!!!!  very very


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 24, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> Erm ...  WOW.



Just finished watching it this morning and it's brilliant. Brought a tear to my eye in fact...

I love British sci-fi like Doctor Who but this is many notches above that on every level.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm such a BSG saddo, I've just ordered a "FRAK OFF!" T-shirt from the scifi.com store...  

http://www.nbcuniversalstore.com/detail.php?p=9965


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I'm such a BSG saddo, I've just ordered a "FRAK OFF!" T-shirt from the scifi.com store...
> 
> http://www.nbcuniversalstore.com/detail.php?p=9965



Oh lord, I don't know if I could go that far.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 24, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Oh lord, I don't know if I could go that far.



I promise to only wear it at home.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anyone else find those Yell.com ads shown before and after every BSG ad break really annoying? "Zargon" FFS...


----------



## Belushi (Jan 24, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Does anyone else find those Yell.com ads shown before and after every BSG ad break really annoying? "Zargon" FFS...



They drive me round the fucking bend


----------



## fudgefactorfive (Jan 24, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Does anyone else find those Yell.com ads shown before and after every BSG ad break really annoying? "Zargon" FFS...



no ads on t'internet


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 24, 2007)

fudgefactorfive said:
			
		

> no ads on t'internet



I used to download a lot of Bit Torrent stuff but have got out of the habit recently. I don't think the TV channels can have too many complaints about people doing that, though, when just to watch Lost or BSG on TV you have to put up with Zargon and the 118 men. 

The thing that annoys me most about the Zargon ads, though, is the fact that some nobhead at an advertising firm has come up with that assuming sci-fi fans will think it's just brilliant. They have such a low opnion of us...


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 24, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> They drive me round the fucking bend



They're really inappropriate to the subject matter too, BSG being a fairly intense and serious-minded show. You get the impression that if The World At War was made now and shown on Sky One it would be ruined by ads featuring comedy skits from Stalingrad and such like.

Apparently, these things are called "break bumpers".


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 29, 2007)

We should do a BSG drinking game. 

Have a drink whenever

1> Anyone mentions the fate of the human race

2> Adama say's 'spin up the FTL drives' etc.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 30, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> We should do a BSG drinking game.
> 
> Have a drink whenever
> 
> ...



3> Starbuck has a drink.

4> Tigh has a drink.

Should be on the floor about halfway through the first season methinks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 30, 2007)

Have a drink when anyone says 'Frak'   

Have a drink when 'Chief looks troubled yet willing to comply

Have a drink everytime there is a dream sequence (pints consumed here)

Have a drink whenever anyone mentions 'the future of the 12 colonies'


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 30, 2007)

How could I forget?

Have a drink any time anyone refers to Adama Senior as 'the old man'


----------



## Augie March (Jan 30, 2007)

Have a drink whenever someone says 'So say we all' (everyone must stand up and say it too before drinking)

Have a drink whenever a cylon mentions something about being God's children (in Baltar's head or otherwise)


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 30, 2007)

Drink whenever:

*Someone shouts 'DRADIS contact!'
*Tigh says 'What the Frak?!'
*Someone makes an inappropriate reference to Earth culture (eg 'Tweedle Dum and Tweedle Dee')

Down whenever:

*Dualla, Gaeta or Tyrol's first name is mentioned


----------



## alef (Jan 30, 2007)

Just watched the latest episode, more hooked on the show than ever. Although some of the Lee-Starbuck saga is quite soapish, I find myself drawn into it. The relationships add more to the wonderfully detailed 3D characters that make other sci fi shows pale in comparison. I'm not sure I can ever be bothered to watch an episode of Star Trek: Whatever again.

Looking forward to the big trial, think it'll end with an execution broadcast via  a mobile?!


----------



## fudgefactorfive (Jan 30, 2007)

can we have a separate "BSG with spoilers" thread please  I wanna talk about it.

e2a: gonna start one tomorrow unless someone can give me a really very convincing reason why not


----------



## Augie March (Jan 31, 2007)

fudgefactorfive said:
			
		

> can we have a separate "BSG with spoilers" thread please  I wanna talk about it.



Seconded.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 31, 2007)

Is that for the latest S3S13 which I have yet to download?

S3S12 was ace.  This whole series is still great.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 31, 2007)

13 is out? 

Cheers sunray


----------



## Melinda (Feb 20, 2007)

Bought Season 1 in Virgin for a tenner and watched them all last night.  
Its a fine show and Im loving it! But I have a couple of questions/ thoughts...

Under those circumstances i.e.-  humanity  bombed to shit, and the dregs  legging it away pretty sharpish...

1.  Why would their be any civilian government at at all?  Surely under those emergency conditions, there would be martial law? Any constitution would be suspended and the military would of course supercede it. Any pretensions to civilian governement would be utterly unsupportable. It would be more like Burma/ Myanmar style Military Junta with military factions carving up the remaining resources...

2. How many reporters would you need to keep 47,000 people supplied with news? Why would there be a press corps? 

Yes, yes, I know they are plot devices but.. you know what I mean!  Doesntquite fit with the dark,  real and gritty...

/ me taking it all too seriously


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 20, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> 1.  Why would their be any civilian government at at all?  Surely under those emergency conditions, there would be martial law? Any constitution would be suspended and the military would of course supercede it. Any pretensions to civilian governement would be utterly unsupportable. It would be more like Burma/ Myanmar style Military Junta with military factions carving up the remaining resources...



Adama's father was a human rights lawyer: he's a big supporter of the democratic process. However, watch season 2 forthwith if you want to see a tyrannical military authority in action...  



> 2. How many reporters would you need to keep 47,000 people supplied with news? Why would there be a press corps?



Have you seen the miniseries? Galactica was being decommissioned, which was a big press event.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 20, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Adama's father was a human rights lawyer: he's a big supporter of the democratic process. However, watch season 2 forthwith if you want to see a tyrannical military authority in action...



Yesssss!! watching 2:1 online now,  and will hopefully be getting the rest tomorrow.  Double Yesss!! 



> Have you seen the miniseries? Galactica was being decommissioned, which was a big press event.


Seen bits of it on Sky 3. But Ive been  trying to decide whether to get it on Play for £6. Im pretty caught up on the major plotlines,  but I get the beauty if in the detail.  I may just get it. 

However, I would still argue that a civilian government/ press corps would be the last thing a society would need under such circmstances. Reporters may be on board, but they would be allowed to report anything! For fear of riots/ insurrection/ security breaches. 
Adama maybe a fan  of deomcracy, but that comes secondary to security concerns... at least it does in most countries.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't think Adama has the manpower to enforce military control. If he was to make life in the fleet too oppressive or unbearable there's nothing to stop the various ship captains buggering off and taking their chances elsewhere. The military can only exercise authority as long as people feel safer with them than without them.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 20, 2007)

Good point!
But civilians always outnumber the military. However the military has the guns and the means of communication. Also there is the better the devil you know argument?  Better authoritarian military than making a run for it and being annhilated by the cylons. 

Yesss! Im riddiculousy excited! just finished 2:1 (Oh it was good!!) and there is a raiding party in the next ep


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 20, 2007)

The mid-season story arc will blow you away.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 20, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> The mid-season story arc will blow you away.




hmmm god s2 seems so long ago , are you talking about something beginning with P by any chance?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 20, 2007)

The recent episode was pleasant, but definitly a stocking filler episode. Bring me more plot!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 20, 2007)

indeed mister bob sir , so say we all


----------



## Melinda (Feb 21, 2007)

bloody hell... Im here taking a short break from Valley of Darkness  i.e. its scaring me!). Silly thing to say... but f*ck me, its a little bleak innit! unsummountable odds on multiple fronts! I is the scared!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 21, 2007)

ok- made it through the Valley of Darkness- which was ultimately a little disapointing- the terrific suspense built up was rather spoilt by a lacklustre denoument? Loved the fact we actually didnt see the cylon raiding party til the very end. However, I do keep expecting these cylons to be rather more Terminator-like in their tenacity and robustness. 
---
Finished Fragged! Martial Law! About time!  Finally some sense! But again with a presss corps which seems to have grown to West Wing proprtions!! Who the hell are they reporting to? The population is just 47,000! One guy with a mic could do it. 

Loving Tigh! 

Anyway- 'Resistance' is loaded and ready to go! How long do I have to wait for the *really *good stuff?


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 21, 2007)

A question for those of you with taste and discrimination (as opposed to drooling at every BSG episode  ) - the bits of series 3 (or is it 2?) I've seen on Sky lately have been really great. But I've been watching the first series on dvd (up to dvd 3 so far) and it's just not as good as the later stuff. So the question is, when does it start getting better?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 21, 2007)

Mini series is ok
Series one is better
series 2.0 wow, this is really good where the hell is 2.5?????
Series 2.5 hey this starts good but there is a bit of a slump (I have not got to the end but I'm told it gets amazing again).
Series 3 I'm told is fab too.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 21, 2007)

Actually series 3 goes from a _fantastic_ beginning to a bit of a slump as well. I think the fourth series will be shorter so they can concentrate on quality rather than quantity.

Edit: Not to say that the later 3rd series isn't any good, because it is. Even when the show's not at its peak it's still better than almost anything else on tv.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Feb 21, 2007)

My mate bought us the pilot, and serios one at two for x-mas.  Am loving it and I usulally can't stand sci-fi!  Currently on teh second dist of season two.

I only hope that it doesnt turn into a never ending story like 6 feet under did.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 21, 2007)

Question for the BSG Old Timers. 
Whats with the aversion to corners? On book pages, paper, picture frames and tv footage ... Excellent bit of frakking detail!


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 21, 2007)

It's an injoke about how the set designers had to cut so many corners to make the most of their limited budget.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 21, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> It's an injoke about how the set designers had to cut so many corners to make the most of their limited budget.



Is that true? If so you know too much.


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 21, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> It's an injoke about how the set designers had to cut so many corners to make the most of their limited budget.


You made that up


----------



## Melinda (Feb 21, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> You made that up


----------



## Melinda (Feb 21, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> You made that up


Hello! You wont recognise me, I lurked for 2 years and changed user names recently. I came to this site because of you  I was searching for info on doxycycline as a malaria prophalactive and google sent me to a post of yours. You had gone to Ethiopia and Kenya I think? You and Maestrocloud (she was in India) and others really helped me out when I was literally in the middle of the jungle  You gave me a sense of normalcy and a sense of home.  I thanked you at the time-  but  again,  thanks.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 21, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Is that true? If so you know too much.



Yes and yes.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 21, 2007)

Stigmata! Im having to stop myself from clapping because Im so excited, and also clapping interferes with my typing. 

*Loving* Admiral Kane! YESSSSSS FINALLY! Clear thinking dictator with balls  
Its how it WOULD be!  That said, some horrifying people on that there Pegasus   *shudder*

Im steaming through S2. Moar!!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 21, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> *Loving* Admiral Kane! YESSSSSS FINALLY! Clear thinking dictator with balls


That's one way of looking at it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 21, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Stigmata! Im having to stop myself from clapping because Im so excited, and also clapping interferes with my typing.
> 
> *Loving* Admiral Kane! YESSSSSS FINALLY! Clear thinking dictator with balls
> Its how it WOULD be!  That said, some horrifying people on that there Pegasus   *shudder*
> ...



How far have you steamed? I think I'm still in the slump before it picks up again. 
I'm on the second disk of 2.5 right now. It's just that I can't talk about some stuff yet or maybe you can't. 

Christ, why are we all all over the place.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 21, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> hmmm god s2 seems so long ago , are you talking about something beginning with P by any chance?



i think they were


----------



## Melinda (Feb 21, 2007)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> That's one way of looking at it.


Oh come on! In times of emergency, people need strong, unwavering leadership  It gives people a sense of err... security


----------



## Melinda (Feb 21, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> How far have you steamed? I think I'm still in the slump before it picks up again.
> I'm on the second disk of 2.5 right now. It's just that I can't talk about some stuff yet or maybe you can't.
> 
> Christ, why are we all all over the place.



Just about to start 2:13. Im itching to talk about stuff; but I HATE spoilers and I'd hate to do it to other people. Stigmata and the rest are all WAY ahead of me and someone's bound to let little things slip if they spoke to me   So ultimately, we all face this journey alone.  

Im staring at the Season 3 thread with longing. I wanna be there dammit!! But it wont be long now though


----------



## maes (Feb 21, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Hello! You wont recognise me, I lurked for 2 years and changed user names recently. I came to this site because of you  I was searching for info on doxycycline as a malaria prophalactive and google sent me to a post of yours. You had gone to Ethiopia and Kenya I think? You and Maestrocloud (she was in India) and others really helped me out when I was literally in the middle of the jungle  You gave me a sense of normalcy and a sense of home.  I thanked you at the time-  but  again,  thanks.


Ooh cool, who did you used to be?


----------



## Melinda (Feb 21, 2007)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> Ooh cool, who did you used to be?


Hello missus  How's it going? Every so  often  I spot drunken and or semi nude shots of you on here  so I think you are doing ok  
I had a name born out of necessity and speed - Urban Cheek.  A name so god awful I would have sworn it was auto generated- but apparently this board doesnt do that- so I accept full responsibility 

Met you on your fabulous Men in India thread while I was in Sri Lanka. I had some (very) vague notion to come to Tamil Nadu (?) to see you at one stage... you were going to show me around or summat! Sadly work/ shyness got in the way. Then Dr Jon and I were going to have a Sri Lanka drink up which you were thinking of coming to, but it never happened because I lost touch. So anyway, hello! 

[SIZE="-1"]Frak Frak[/SIZE]


----------



## Sunray (Feb 22, 2007)

Oi! 

Piss off having a lovey dovey in this thread.  I see no reference to BSG!!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 22, 2007)

I cant work out if the steadfastly dull Lee Adama looks more like 






or





Either way I bet I could make my own version with a big thick lump of wood and chainsaw. Probably be just as interesting too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 22, 2007)

He is proper rubbish isn't he?

I hope hes a cylon


----------



## Melinda (Feb 22, 2007)

Good frakking Gods!
Just seen 'Downloaded'- Ep 2:18
Oh wowww!  *insert spinning-head smiley here*

**Potential spoiler- my crazy musings**






















RE: Baltaar and "6." Were they fused at the moment of the cylon nuclear blast? Are they now one? Anyone have any thoughts?

Has Tricia Helfer won any acting trophies for her phenomenal playing of these roles? They are all so different.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 22, 2007)

Tricia Helfer's exceptional, isn't she? Especially for a model-turned-actress (which is usually a bad sign).

I agree Melinda, I think the downloading process went wrong in the nuclear blast and their personalities have somehow imprinted on each other.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2007)

Right I'm way behind you lot, having not wanted to succumb to the temptation to watch it online but holy fuck! 

Just watched episode one of Season 3! Fucking excellent episode!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 22, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Tricia Helfer's exceptional, isn't she? Especially for a model-turned-actress (which is usually a bad sign).
> 
> I agree Melinda, I think the downloading process went wrong in the nuclear blast and their personalities have somehow imprinted on each other.


Hello  I do appreciate you! My bf just starred at me blankly when I mentioned my little theory- he says its just a show. Simpleton.

She's amazing. Especially when there are a few (well one- Lee Adama) generic one dimensional main characters who dont seem to have 'grown'/ progressed at all in the 2 season story arc Ive seen. I should quit whining,  as its a tiny flaw in an other wise superb frakking show!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 22, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Right I'm way behind you lot, having not wanted to succumb to the temptation to watch it online but holy fuck!
> 
> Just watched episode one of Season 3! Fucking excellent episode!


I beg you --- dont watch it out of sequence! 
Watch it online! http://www.tv-links.co.uk/Battlestar Galactica_links.html#Battlestar Galactica_2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> I beg you --- dont watch it out of sequence!
> Watch it online! http://www.tv-links.co.uk/Battlestar Galactica_links.html#Battlestar Galactica_2



No probs, you're talking to the guy that watched S1 and S2 on dvd over a period of two weekends. I love this show!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 23, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Right I'm way behind you lot, having not wanted to succumb to the temptation to watch it online but holy fuck!
> 
> Just watched episode one of Season 3! Fucking excellent episode!



as i said earlier in the thread , the 1st 4 episodes of season 3 are some of the best tv ive ever seen


----------



## alef (Feb 26, 2007)

Midway through this latest episode I was really impressed. Can't remember the last time I saw an American tv series tackle class issues so directly. I was braced for a big arc of union activism and strikes, but... what's the rule on this thread? No spoilers? 

If yes then I'd love to know what others think: was Adama justified in his tactic following the strike?


----------



## Scaggs (Feb 27, 2007)

I downloaded everything so far of BG recently and I'm watching them all. I love the surgeon who always has a tab in his mouth, even while doing a c-section  

Gaius (sp?) seems like the only character who's slightly believable. Not too keen on all the militaristic shite but it's watchable, particularly liked the start of series 3.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 27, 2007)

Scaggs said:
			
		

> I downloaded everything so far of BG recently and I'm watching them all. I love the surgeon who always has a tab in his mouth, even while doing a c-section


Oh Im loving Doctor Cottell (sp?) he's the   

---
Ive still not started season 3, and I am appreciating everyone keeping the indepth discussion to the season 3 thread  be with ya all soon!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 27, 2007)

*Am I thinking too much? Understanding too little?*

Question for BSGers---- SEASON 2 SPOILER-----















Im re-watching some episodes in readiness for season 3. Please someone help me with this. 

The first Sharon (Galactica Sharon) is the one who was assigned to the Galactica, had the affair with Tyrol and shot Cmdr Adama at the end of Season 1. She doesnt peg it until season 2. 

So far so good?

The second Sharon (Caprica Sharon) meets Helo in Season 1 and gets the preggers. 

Being that Galactica Sharon doesnt peg it till Season 2, how does Caprica Sharon remember having the affair with the Chief ?  

In the timeline, Galactica Sharon had not been killed when Caprica Sharon met Helo on Caprica. 

If Caprica Sharon was created after Galactica Sharon pegged it, then it follows that she'd have the downloaded memories of the Galactica Sharon. _(My season 2 understanding is still that Cylons can only pass on downloaded  memories AFTER death? If there is a season3 explanation, please DONT tell me _

But we see Galactica Sharon die in season 2, and we meet Caprica Sharon in Season 1. So if both Sharons are alive at the same time,  how does CS have GC's memories? 

Unless I have my timelines wrong, or cylon models can contact each other by telepathy/ cylony networky techie thingys..... isnt this a plot hole? 

I mean they arent Borg- memories dont go into a collective consciousness, the resurected individual keeps his/ own memories. They aren't globally broadcast, stored or shared? 

Am I making ANY sense at all?


----------



## Sunray (Feb 27, 2007)

I think your trying to hard.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 27, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Unless I have my timelines wrong, or cylon models can contact each other by telepathy/ cylony networky techie thingys..... isnt this a plot hole?



I think there's an element of that- but more importantly 'Boomer' was already seeing Tyrol before Caprica Sharon made her first appearance- at the very least Caprica Sharon would have been given Boomer's memories up until that point so she could fool Helo.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 27, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> I think your trying to hard.


dont be mean! Im just enjoying the show


----------



## Melinda (Feb 27, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I think there's an element of that- but more importantly 'Boomer' was already seeing Tyrol before Caprica Sharon made her first appearance- at the very least Caprica Sharon would have been given Boomer's memories up until that point so she could fool Helo.


How did she get those memories though? As Galactica Sharon/Boomer doesnt download until the middle of season 2?

It did strike me as odd that Caprica Sharon knew how to fly a raptor and how did she know who everyone on Galactica was?

Ive just realised that if there was some sort of shared memory system between models (before download) then every other boomer/ sharon model would have known that the baby had survived- evidence sharon model's surprise at seeing the baby being born in the cut footage of Lucy Lawless' Galactica documentry in "Final Cut."


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 28, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Ive just realised that if there was some sort of shared memory system between models (before download) then every other boomer/ sharon model would have known that the baby had survived- evidence sharon model's surprise at seeing the baby being born in the cut footage of Lucy Lawless' Galactica documentry in "Final Cut."



Yeah, it's all a bit vague. I would _imagine_ she had somehow cut herself off from the others by that point, having gone rogue.


----------



## Reno (Feb 28, 2007)

After a great start Season 3 on Sky has gone into nosedive and I'm getting a bit bored. Will it pick up again anytime soon ?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah it does around ep 9- 12 i think then goers a bit quiet again but apparently from next week it goes full throttle again


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2007)

Watched the end of season 2 last night. Not the big deal I thought it was going to be. 

I want to buy the t-shirt vest combo sweats they wear.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 6, 2007)

AS: watch the first 4 of season 3 , thats all i say


----------



## Melinda (Mar 7, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Watched the end of season 2 last night. Not the big deal I thought it was going to be.


Yeah, I held off watching the final 2 eps of Season 2 thinking they were going to be spectacular. Bit of a let down  really.  But I have the highest hopes going into season 3.  

Can I ask what you thought of 2:5 though? I heard it was a lot more explicit/ hardcore re the Boomer/Pegasus situation and I wonder how that affected your 'enjoyment' of the series after that. I recall you took a break from watching midway way through the season?

I felt betrayed? Its a show for general entertainment afterall, not for feeding vile domination fantasies. I found the original scene disturbing enough, but once I found out the outcome of the alternate version I felt slightly sickened/ revolted tbh. 

Did you know there was another version that most people saw? Most people I know who've seen season 2 watched the regular version and not the US 2:5. Just wondered what you thought?
---
On a much better note:
 what did you think of  the "Downloaded" ep?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Yeah, I held off watching the final 2 eps of Season 2 thinking they were going to be spectacular. Bit of a let down  really.  But I have the highest hopes going into season 3.
> 
> Can I ask what you thought of 2:5 though? I heard it was a lot more explicit/ hardcore re the Boomer/Pegasus situation and I wonder how that affected your 'enjoyment' of the series after that. I recall you took a break from watching midway way through the season?
> 
> ...



I think I have watched both versions as I have the US disks but to be honest I can't remember the difference. 

Downloaded was one of, if not my favorate ep of 2.5

Now I have to bloody wait for 3.0 or watch it at work on line (don't really want to do that).


----------



## Kanda (Mar 7, 2007)

Just finished watching everything up to S3 Ep17... I love my job sometimes


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 7, 2007)

17 ? didnt think that was out til sunday or was 17 ' maelstrom ' ?


----------



## Sunray (Mar 8, 2007)

I didn't expect that.  Is she....

What I like about this series is that its got a really bleak intensity to it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 22, 2007)

OK, I've just torrented S1&2&3 and am on a mammoth catching up excercise...

What a show. I haven't seen The Wire yet, but this...fuck me, it's amazing. Story arcs that aren't obvious, next to no plot exposition, amazing sfx, beyond brilliant flight dynamics in the battle sequences (altho I'd still prefer it if all the space bits were in silence)...utterly astounding.


----------



## wishface (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm 3 eps in on season 2 and I'm getting bored. Number 6 is the most tedious character ever and the whole thing with Baltar is wearing very thin.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 23, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> I'm 3 eps in on season 2 and I'm getting bored.


I thought that at the beginning of season 2, then I got to the Pegasus episodes - I recommend hanging in there for those three episodes alone


----------



## wishface (Mar 23, 2007)

I hope so because every episode is the same now. Plot development please; it desperately lacks the pace of something like Heroes.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 24, 2007)

I thought that the guy who played Adama was shown up as the wooden actor he is by that irish guy, didn't matter what shit he was saying, he was compelling at all times.  I hope he's always in it from now on.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 24, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> I thought that the guy who played Adama was shown up as the wooden actor he is by that irish guy, didn't matter what shit he was saying, he was compelling at all times.  I hope he's always in it from now on.



Do you mean Edward Olmos or Jamie Bamber? 'Cos Olmos (Bill Adama) is consistently brilliant.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 28, 2007)

justy watched nearly all the 'miniseries'

(newcomers if you just started series 1 and it starts with 'previously' - you need to get the miniseries)

Fuck me it's a bit good isn't it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 28, 2007)

WELCOME  
you aint seen nuffin yet


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 28, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> I thought that at the beginning of season 2, then I got to the Pegasus episodes - I recommend hanging in there for those three episodes alone



I'm assuming that would be the Battlestar Pegasus? 



> I hope so because every episode is the same now. Plot development please; it desperately lacks the pace of something like Heroes.



In fairness BSG is into pre-pro for it's 4th season, Heroes is in it's first innit? Easier to be fresh and vital and pacey when you've got new situations and characters to explore all the time...

BTW, can someone point me in the direction of a place I can torrent decent eps of S2? I've got some reet dodgy shite that's all cut up so I'm loosing dialogue and plotlines


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Fuck me it's a bit good isn't it?



Another has joined the converted.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 28, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Another has joined the converted.


Sparrow too. She has a late start today so wanted to stay up late to finish watching it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 28, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Sparrow too. She has a late start today so wanted to stay up late to finish watching it



The mini series is nothing. You just wait.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Sparrow too. She has a late start today so wanted to stay up late to finish watching it



Cool! 




			
				ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> The mini series is nothing. You just wait.



So very very true.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 28, 2007)

Good one last night.

I really want to know who the last five are and am scared that they are never going to tell us. They tricked us last night by letting us think one was revealed. They still could be one but its looking unlikely.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 28, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Good one last night.
> 
> I really want to know who the last five are and am scared that they are never going to tell us. They tricked us last night by letting us think one was revealed. They still could be one but its looking unlikely.


You do find out about at least one more cylon (but not all) later on in season 3. To tell you who would obviously spoil it for you. I think they're writing season 4 as the finale to the serries so we'll just have to wait till 2008 to find all the cylon identities...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2007)

Just finished series 2.
What a setup! So many new juicy plotlines!
We're going to try and ration season 3, but it will take an iron will...


----------



## Sunray (Apr 26, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Just finished series 2.
> What a setup! So many new juicy plotlines!
> We're going to try and ration season 3, but it will take an iron will...



Not bad, 1 month to watch 38 episodes.  Warning, the 1st four will be nearly impossible to ration.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh god, when you put it like that, it's so sad! that's more than 1 a day


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm watching series 3 at work at the moment, I'm not going as fast as I would like.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 26, 2007)

Tee hee, I'm watching a series 3 and they have just walked into a room with a naked Parky.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 26, 2007)

Incidentally, what are the webisodes like? I torrented them but haven't watched yet? Are they worth it? Do they really add to the begining of S3 at all? (the Webisodes happened between S2 and S3 and are all about the Resistance on New Caprica)


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Incidentally, what are the webisodes like? I torrented them but haven't watched yet? Are they worth it? Do they really add to the begining of S3 at all? (the Webisodes happened between S2 and S3 and are all about the Resistance on New Caprica)


I'm guessing that they're just about the cylon attack on their base and then their flight into the woods whre they meet starbuck and Al off quantum leap.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 26, 2007)

Are they not the gap between 2 and 3? They would just be people on new capria with cylons of on the ships getting married or fat or whatever. 

I have not seen them. There are ten at 3 minutes each.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 26, 2007)

I also saw, earlier on this thread, that there is another version of S2E10 called 'Pegasus 2.5', with an extended scene of Cylon abuse?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 26, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Tee hee, I'm watching a series 3 and they have just walked into a room with a naked Parky.



*FREEZE FRAME!*


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I also saw, earlier on this thread, that there is another version of S2E10 called 'Pegasus 2.5', with an extended scene of Cylon abuse?


The version I teorrented said 'extended' on it, but I have no idea what the difference is.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 26, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> The version I teorrented said 'extended' on it, but I have no idea what the difference is.



I have both on DVD and have watched both twice but still have no idea what the extra 15 minutes might be.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 26, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> *FREEZE FRAME!*



I had a second look. I know when we saw loads naked on the base ship that it wasn't her body, just some CG. 

This was fairly realistic and not at all necessary to the plot. Sadly not really titillating either.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I have both on DVD and have watched both twice but still have no idea what the extra 15 minutes might be.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pegasus_(Battlestar_Galactica)


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 26, 2007)

> A pre-credits sequence in which Starbuck outlines a plan to return to Caprica and rescue the resistance fighters last seen in the episode "The Farm", which is rejected by Adama and Roslin. This sequence, although cut from the original episode, was used in flashbacks and 'story so far' sequences in later episodes.



I wondered where that bit came from...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sorely, sorely tempted to start modelling interiors and exteriors of the BSG on the computer


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 26, 2007)

I reckon they're already online somewhere...anyone remember the name of that website that compared ship sizes on a grid?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I reckon they're already online somewhere...anyone remember the name of that website that compared ship sizes on a grid?


http://www.merzo.net/

There's no decent 3d models of the BSG that I can find though. And I want to wander round the flight deck, damnit!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 26, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> http://www.merzo.net/
> 
> There's no decent 3d models of the BSG that I can find though. And I want to wander round the flight deck, damnit!



Oh lord, it's hit you hard hasn't it. I think the months I had between 2.0 and 2.5 calmed me down a bit. 

Cold turkey style.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 28, 2007)

series 3 episode 4 FOR THE WIN!
the whole rescue sequence - awesome. beats the crap out of so many _movies_


----------



## Melinda (Apr 28, 2007)

A bit good weren't it!!

How big was the screen you watched it on?

Galactica jumping in and out of the atmosphere was AMAZING on 42 inch HD!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 28, 2007)

Only a 23" screen, but BIG speakers 

Gonna download those 4 in HD and 'borrow' the office projector some day.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Only a 23" screen, but BIG speakers
> 
> Gonna download those 4 in HD and 'borrow' the office projector some day.



 

*wants to be Crispy's friend*


----------



## Melinda (Apr 29, 2007)

@ Crispy

Urban cinema nite round at yours? 
Yes?

*slides her manicured finger slowly up and down a shiney, highly portable popcorn  maker...*


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 29, 2007)

**jealous**


----------



## Melinda (Apr 29, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> **jealous**


Stiggy, I know you are the 'go to' BSG guy, but the Crispy lad has access to a *Projector*. 

Dont player hate, *appreciate...*


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 29, 2007)

'Tis Crispy's projector i'm jealous of!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 29, 2007)

*strokes HD screen*

You're all missing out, HD looks so much better.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 30, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> series 3 episode 4 FOR THE WIN!
> the whole rescue sequence - awesome. beats the crap out of so many _movies_



Fo' sho!


----------



## Dante (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks to a suggestion by agent sparrow i have rented the pilot and the second season (saw the first season when it came out, but couldnt find a copy on dvd anywhere in st albans) wasnt to impressed first tmie round, but am going to give it a second go

see you in about 20 hours time!


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 30, 2007)

I've thought on some of the double episodes particularly that they are far better than most sci-fi films that come out and that if it weren't for the backstory you need they could easily have been released as successful films in cinemas.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 30, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> You do find out about at least one more cylon (but not all) later on in season 3. To tell you who would obviously spoil it for you. I think they're writing season 4 as the finale to the serries so we'll just have to wait till 2008 to find all the cylon identities...



Was the double episode on Sky the finale?

If so I seem to have missed that one last cylon being revealed.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2007)

12 Cylons
12 Colonies

Hmmmmm. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 30, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> 12 Cylons
> 12 Colonies
> 
> Hmmmmm. Hmmmmmm.



12 Lords of Kobol
12 letters in 'Karl C Agathon'

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2007)

I have this horrible, horrible feeling that time travel is going to wrap these things up and it turns out the cylons created humanity or something like that. Hence all the 'pre-ordained god's plan" stuff.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 30, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I have this horrible, horrible feeling that time travel is going to wrap these things up and it turns out the cylons created humanity or something like that. Hence all the 'pre-ordained god's plan" stuff.


Yes,  yes,  but what about the projector night?!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh.. Some time *waves hand* in the future.


----------



## Dante (Apr 30, 2007)

ok, so the mini series, good, but too much character development for a pilot... 

actually suprised that it got a run based on that. some great sequences, but zero resolution, plan for the future etc, all seems based around the "we must flee" dynamic, which gets s bit boring after the first hour. 

great to see planets destroyed, but again, what about the other battlestars. 

lots of dialogue and conjecture, presumably allowing for other survivors to turn up, but that makes an obvious easy escape route for future episodes. put them in a hole and a ship will turn up sacrificing itself for the fleet....

good, but still a tad wary.... however i am currently checking out whethr my house mates might be cylons. one of them doesnt drink beer. very suspicious. might need to get an emp or something just to check


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 30, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Yes,  yes,  but what about the projector night?!



Innit, we haven't forgotten...


----------



## Dante (May 1, 2007)

o, too lazy to read the entire thread, but if its been 50 yesars since th cyclons went to find a home plenaet why was ther no search for this planet?


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2007)

good question.
ps: the boxing episode in series 3 is a waste of time.


----------



## Gromit (May 1, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> ps: the boxing episode in series 3 is a waste of time.



Glad I'm not the only one who thought that. 
I know what they were trying to do but I didn't see the point.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 1, 2007)

I'm working on putting together a playlist of plot-driver eps with the minimum of character eps...

You know this show is so good I think I might go out and buy it! There's another good reason too - DVD sales have kept BSG going. Sci-fi's goal was to make a popular drama that would migrate nicely to the networks...it didn't. It got OK rating when it aired on network but not great, but DVD sales were so good, and critical reception so great that they re-commissioned it.

Same goes for 'The Wire' (which had the advantage of being on HBO so not SO ratings dependent) - another series I may well purchase on DVD cos they are SO good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 1, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I'm working on putting together a playlist of plot-driver eps with the minimum of character eps...
> 
> You know this show is so good I think I might go out and buy it! There's another good reason too - DVD sales have kept BSG going. Sci-fi's goal was to make a popular drama that would migrate nicely to the networks...it didn't. It got OK rating when it aired on network but not great, but DVD sales were so good, and critical reception so great that they re-commissioned it.
> 
> Same goes for 'The Wire' (which had the advantage of being on HBO so not SO ratings dependent) - another series I may well purchase on DVD cos they are SO good.



Yep, similar story with Family Guy, did ok when it first came out but got axed, was brought back due to it doing very well on DVD. Says alot about the shift in the market...


----------



## kyser_soze (May 1, 2007)

Will really start making a difference when the money potential from on-demand and other digitial distribution channels outweighs the potential from ad revenues and overseas rights, but it's good to see it happening all the same.


----------



## Sunray (May 1, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Glad I'm not the only one who thought that.
> I know what they were trying to do but I didn't see the point.



What they were doing was making 2 episodes at the same time.


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> What they were doing was making 2 episodes at the same time.


Do you mean shooting 2 episodes back to back? Or using a limited cast on one set intercut with discarded shots from earlier episodes to fill up an empty slot?


----------



## Dan U (May 1, 2007)

I watched the pilot last night, it was  

but almost 3 hours! wtf! was it multiple episodes in the US?

Got Season 1 d/loaded and ready to go.

not normally a big sci fi fan but lots of people have recommended this - generally people who are fans of The Wire/Deadwood etc. i/e yank tv goodness.

Love the fact the guy who sold humanity down the swannie was a Brit


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2007)

Dan U said:
			
		

> Love the fact the guy who sold humanity down the swannie was a Brit


He's the only 'obvious' 'bad-gay' in the 'good-guys'
It gets more subtle 

The pilot was originally a miniseries - 3 or 4 episodes.


----------



## Dante (May 1, 2007)

hmmm. nother problem with the miniseries. that coded message that works out who hte president is. wouldnt the cyclons have destroyed all the government buildings? jammed the signals etc etc. 

ok, i know it had to be done so there would by the political/military conflict. but still....

and why is it that the chief seems to be the third in command, but not an officer? he seems to be the one who sorts everything out and does all the hard work...


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2007)

He ain't 3rd in command - I think strictly speaking it's Apollo. But Cheif keeps the vipers flying and that's an important job - he's a go-to-guy.

The power balances shift around as the series go on anyway.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 1, 2007)

> hmmm. nother problem with the miniseries. that coded message that works out who hte president is. wouldnt the cyclons have destroyed all the government buildings? jammed the signals etc etc.



heh, wait til later in S1 when you see the post-nuke 'ruins' of Caprica...


----------



## Dante (May 1, 2007)

as it progresses do they develo more of teh characters?

thinking about the minisereis there are a lot of faces in the crowd


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 1, 2007)

Dante said:
			
		

> as it progresses do they develo more of teh characters?
> 
> thinking about the minisereis there are a lot of faces in the crowd



Yes.


----------



## Sunray (May 1, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Do you mean shooting 2 episodes back to back? Or using a limited cast on one set intercut with discarded shots from earlier episodes to fill up an empty slot?



I would say so, you look at how many main cast members there were in that and the locations.  Could have done it while doing something else.  I think that its difficult to actually produce 20 episodes of the quality people expect but the networks want 20 or so episodes in a season.   

Consider the 1st series.  Every single episode was good, it had 12 episodes.


----------



## Stigmata (May 1, 2007)

I would have thought it was the FX budget of the previous episodes that forced them to be more economical.

It wasn't all bad though. Roslin looked _fine_ for a lady in her 50s.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 1, 2007)

Most sci-fi series do this - 2-3 eps of 'character' then a couple of bangs so the budget balances out over the season. 

I agree that there#s often filler eps on BSG, but they're a lot better than filler eps on other shows...


----------



## Melinda (May 1, 2007)

I find that the filler episodes tend to feature Apollo or Helo heavily. 
The gambling/ spiv one, the boxing one and the racist doctor killing off Sagitarons. They are dressed up as character development but are clearly just fillers. 

Both Helo and Apollo work best as ensemble characters rather than 'leading men.' That said, the stories in those episodes were weak and they can only do what is put in front of them.


----------



## Gromit (May 1, 2007)

Well I say! 4 new cylons!

I have 3 contenders so far for the last 2 places.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 1, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Well I say! 4 new cylons!
> 
> I have 3 contenders so far for the last 2 places.


 

Final five - four = One?


----------



## Crispy (May 16, 2007)

http://community.livejournal.com/pantsketch/99256.html


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 16, 2007)

TV links has been shut down on season 3 for now so I'm back for a bit of heros. 

Nice simpsons pics


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2007)

Grrr, I have just wasted my lunchtime on a pointless episode with everyone boxing and kissing. 

Fillers are a bore. Now I have to give up 45 minutes of work time for a real episode.


----------



## Crispy (May 22, 2007)

yeah, there's a few duds in S3. 10-12 are great. 13-16 drag a bit, they could've squashed them into 2 episodes. Then the last 4 are good, esp the last 2.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 22, 2007)

I actually quite liked the boxing ep...


----------



## Crispy (May 22, 2007)

Please help me, I have a BSG problem. I've started drawing up a detailed plan of the CIC.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 22, 2007)

I'm *agog* with anticipation Crisp, almost as agog as I am with the Pegasus themed mini-series coming in Jan 08 before S4 kicks off.

BTW, all us torrenters...we really should buy at least 1 DVD since it's DVD sales that have allowed SCiFi to keep the series running - got the crits, got good niche channel numbers, BOMBED on ABC in primetime.


----------



## Crispy (May 22, 2007)

Think I'd better...

Have you listened to any of the podcasts k_Z? Play them along with the respective episode and get commentary.

PS: I thought the pegasus episodes were coming this autumn, then the new series starts in early 08.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Think I'd better...
> 
> Have you listened to any of the podcasts k_Z? Play them along with the respective episode and get commentary.
> 
> PS: I thought the pegasus episodes were coming this autumn, then the new series starts in early 08.



They're doing a spin off?  Man I'm behind the news on all this...yeah agree with you kz, buying the DVD is the right thing to do to keep decent tv shows being made.


----------



## Cid (May 22, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Please help me, I have a BSG problem. I've started drawing up a detailed plan of the CIC.



Sure, you can borrow my axonometrics, measurements and component drawings if you want...


----------



## Crispy (May 22, 2007)

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=2&id=40676&type=0


> SCI FI Channel has increased its episode order for the fourth season of Battlestar Galactica to 22 from the original 13, including a special two-hour extended episode that will air during the fourth quarter of this year and be released on DVD by Universal Studios Home Entertainment thereafter.



And there have been confusing quotes about whether this is the last series. Ron Moore says we're now in the 3rd act of a 3 act story, but hasn't confirmed if this is the end. A couple of the actors have hinted that this will be the last series, but have been corrected. We'll see.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 22, 2007)

BSG: Razor Pts 1&2

From the look of the casting/produciton site that links too Razor will be eps 1&2 of S4


----------



## Crispy (Jun 1, 2007)

It's official, season 4 will be the final season of BSG 

But  that they're going to wrap it up in a kickass style, rather than eke it out.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 1, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's offical, season 4 will be the final season of BSG
> 
> But  that they're going to wrap it up in a kickass style, rather than eke it out.



I'm quite happy season 4 will be the last – I'm not keen on TV shows outstaying their welcome and season 3 was a bit disappointing after starting with a real bang.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm happy and sad all at once. 

To be fair there are already too many filler eps so heres hoping for a fab finale. 

Watch a bit of a flapper again today. I was expecting revalations because the ep previous to it was a bit nothing too (death doctor).


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 1, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's offical, season 4 will be the final season of BSG
> 
> But  that they're going to wrap it up in a kickass style, rather than eke it out.


tbh, they could hardly drag it out for another two after the season 3 finale...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 1, 2007)

Can we have a U75 BSG convention?  We can all come as people we resemble.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so baltar


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 1, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Can we have a U75 BSG convention?  We can all come as people we resemble.


No.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 1, 2007)

that would make me colonel tigh then 

except with more hair , 2 eyes and...... 

oh hold on..............


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 1, 2007)

Mrs Suplex could be Boomer for some fantasy role play by me.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 1, 2007)

I could be a less attractive Billy. I've got the outfit for it. Any volunteers for a Dualla?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 1, 2007)

Billys dead and Duallas married to Apollo?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 1, 2007)

Shut up


----------



## Gromit (Jun 1, 2007)

I could be the fat Apollo. When he let himself go.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 4, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I could be the fat Apollo. When he let himself go.



That was cool. 

He trimmed up again pretty fast though. 

I guess if I look like anyone it's the chief, but I don't really look like him anyway.


----------



## Augie March (Jun 4, 2007)

Next season will be the last apparently.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2007)

yep


----------



## Gromit (Jun 4, 2007)

But then there isn't much left for them to do aside from unveil the last cylons and find earth.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 4, 2007)

Will it be a late 70's earth and will there be jet bikes?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 4, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Will it be a late 70's earth and will there be jet bikes?



It was the 80s by the time the invisible ships , jet bikes and super scouts arrived.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> But then there isn't much left for them to do aside from unveil the last cylons and find earth.


Starbuck's already found earth.
I reckon they'll get there quite quickly, about 5 episodes, at which point there will be a PLOT TWIST that will set things up for the next 10 episodes, at which point there will be an ESCALATION that will require the last 5 episodes to resolve. I reckon.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 4, 2007)

Well they are remaking it, they could play with the format a bit


----------



## selamlar (Jun 8, 2007)

anyone know where I could find the torrents for series 3?  Can't find the fuckers anywhere


----------



## Crispy (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.torrentz.com/

searches all the popular public sites. Top result for "battlestar galactica season 3" has 106 seeds


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Next season will be the last apparently.



That's a good thing imo...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2007)

so do i , i love the show and if they can keep up the ante for one final thrilling finale il be happy 

KE: been working away , a package will be with you v shortly


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 13, 2007)

Is she deaded then?

Two more eps to go, hope these rule.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 13, 2007)

Is she deaded then?

Two more eps to go, hope these rule.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 14, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Yes,  yes,  but what about the projector night?!


Well it'll have to be some sort of galactica party to watch the Pegasus episodes this autmun won't it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I could be the fat Apollo. When he let himself go.




This would be me. Genius, betrayer, coward, well dressed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm told he is a cunt in real life.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 14, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I'm told he is a cunt in real life.



By who?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 14, 2007)

Someone I know who went to school with him.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 15, 2007)

ICB said much the same about him on p2 of this thread.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 15, 2007)

I can't remember who told me they knew him, so maybe I just read it here.


I'm going to watch the last episode in about an hour. I've found the last few fairly unremarkable.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 15, 2007)

Um, interesting. 

So only leaving one more of the last series. What is the Hendrix conection? All along the watchtower is a mystic channeling to Cylons?. Will they land in the 60s. 

After a very slow series that was quite a rampped up last 10 minutes. Shame there was not more of a sperad instead of what was more like a trailer for the fourth series.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 15, 2007)

A warning: The watchtower stuff is not meant to be a direct reference to the Dylan song, but more along the lines of "they have the same god names as we do and other weirdly similar cultural stuff" - this should make the final episode a little clearer 

Oh and don't go looking at spoilers cos there's a hell of an ending.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 15, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I'm told he is a cunt in real life.



I heard that, too, but then a mate of mine ran into him at some party out in San Diego during the big comic convention last year and said he was a really, really lovely fella. Apparently, he spent ages talking to my mate and seemed really keen to spend time with someone who was 1) not in the "biz" and 2) from Britain (my mate's Irish but close enough, I guess). 

He met the bloke who plays Chief Tyrol and said he was great company too.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 15, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Um, interesting.
> 
> So only leaving one more of the last series. What is the Hendrix conection? All along the watchtower is a mystic channeling to Cylons?. Will they land in the 60s.
> 
> After a very slow series that was quite a rampped up last 10 minutes. Shame there was not more of a sperad instead of what was more like a trailer for the fourth series.


Yeah, once they leave the planet with the temple, you only need to watch 'Maelstrom' and the last two episodes.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 15, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Yeah, once they leave the planet with the temple, you only need to watch 'Maelstrom' and the last two episodes.



Check out my shiny thread on a theory about filler eps...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 15, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> A warning: The watchtower stuff is not meant to be a direct reference to the Dylan song, but more along the lines of "they have the same god names as we do and other weirdly similar cultural stuff" - this should make the final episode a little clearer
> 
> Oh and don't go looking at spoilers cos there's a hell of an ending.



How do you know the ending already?


----------



## selamlar (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok, am just watching the last episode of season 3, so questions will arrive shortly, but firstly I would just like to say that I have the same razor as Adama.







Merkur Vision 2000. Hows that for geek chic?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 5, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> How do you know the ending already?


Cos I watched it on downloads months ago.
Series 3 of course, I have no idea what happens in S4.


----------



## selamlar (Jul 5, 2007)

OK, so as it turns out there are about a bazillion questions out there, most of which no-one is going to be able to answer at the mo (unless of course its _you_) so will start with an easy one.

Why didn't Galactica and Pegasus use their nukes during the battle for New Caprica?


----------



## selamlar (Jul 5, 2007)

> All along the watchtower is a mystic channeling to Cylons?.



Didn't Dylan say that all along the watchtower was best understood backwards?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 5, 2007)

selamlar said:
			
		

> OK, so as it turns out there are about a bazillion questions out there, most of which no-one is going to be able to answer at the mo (unless of course its _you_) so will start with an easy one.
> 
> Why didn't Galactica and Pegasus use their nukes during the battle for New Caprica?


Cos. Cos. Cos. Um, I don't know.
I guess nukes are pretty crap against other ships if they've got a good defense set up (hence why they need to do it really sneaky to that one around Kobol)
But mostly because it's an excuse for the pant-wettingly cool action sequences


----------



## selamlar (Jul 5, 2007)

But Adama orders them armed at the very end of the last episode, so they are obviously useful.  And didn't the Cylons use nukes to destroy the other battlestars right at the beginning of the mini-series?  Seem to remember Galactica being hit by one, and Pegasus was hit by 3.
Hmmm.  So maybe they just ain't very effective ship to ship.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 5, 2007)

http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Battle_of_New_Caprica

Geekout!

The discussion for that page points out that things don't heat up to the point of flaming whn you just drop them in an atmosphere so Galactica should be just fine falling  Damn reality!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 6, 2007)

> Why didn't Galactica and Pegasus use their nukes during the battle for New Caprica?



Cos otherwise they wouldn't have been able make that exceptionally cool Pegasus slamming into the Base Star and wiping all 3 out in one last desparate effort bit - still, there's NOTHING that beats the in-atmos FTL jump for overall 'Oh my fucking God, that's some proper hardcore sci-fi stuff' geekchic...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 6, 2007)

I edited that segment out of my copy and put it on my desktop so I can get a quick fix whenever I fancy 

But it really shouldn't have been heating up if it was just in free fall 

I accidentally exposed myself to a season 4 spoiler. Anyone want to dirty themselves with it? It's not massive, but is kinda cool...


----------



## selamlar (Jul 6, 2007)

Me me me! Got withdrawl symptoms already!


----------



## selamlar (Jul 6, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm.  Am starting to think that there has got to be some kind of big 'deus ex machina' type thing at the very beginning of the next series.  We know that this is going to be the last series.  We also know that Galactica won't survive another battle like that at New Caprica (Tigh said that you would need six weeks in a shipyard just to knock the dents out).  It appears that the fleet cant get away this time, and anyway they need to be where they are to find how to get to Earth (Hang on, they don't tho, do they. SB knows!).
Are some of the Cylons going to decide that they just want to get along?  And what the fuck is going on with those women and Rosalyn?  Seems like I can remember something about her being a member of some kind of organisation on (old) Caprica during the teachers strike, but


----------



## Gromit (Jul 6, 2007)

Wasn't she the minister for education before being the only minister left alive and therefore president?


----------



## selamlar (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, but I'll swear there was something else as well.  Going on about the Caprican government shooting protestors, or something along those lines.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 6, 2007)

selamlar said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I'll swear there was something else as well.  Going on about the Caprican government shooting protestors, or something along those lines.


http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Laura_Roslin

All you need to know


----------



## selamlar (Jul 6, 2007)

Doesn't tell me who those bloody women are tho, does it? Eh? eh?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 6, 2007)

What women?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 6, 2007)

I think he's referring to the Wimmins' Power Circle of Sharon, Caprica and Roslyn getting together at the end of S3...hmmm...Sharon and Caprica...why didn't Gaius ever think about THAT FFS?


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 6, 2007)

He's predisposed towards blondes- he's shagged about 4 so far by my reckoning (not including Cylon duplicates).


----------



## selamlar (Jul 9, 2007)

No no no. Not those women, the women that Roslen keeps glancing at in the trial of Balthar, and who take him away 'to start his new life' at the end of said trial, during the power outage.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 9, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I think he's referring to the Wimmins' Power Circle of Sharon, Caprica and Roslyn getting together at the end of S3...hmmm...Sharon and Caprica...why didn't Gaius ever think about THAT FFS?



I thought he had a dream about that. Or maybe I did. 

I want a dream about the millions of naked sharons on the cylon ship.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 9, 2007)

Not sure how laura recognised them, but they're obviously fans of baltar - probably read his 'my triumphs, my failures'


----------



## selamlar (Jul 9, 2007)

I dunno.  She didn't just recognize them, she keeps staring at them.  I think they are in cahoots with her in some way to 'get' Balthar


----------



## sorearm (Jul 25, 2007)

Just finished watching Season 3

.... oh



.... my




.... god


how cool is that? Fantastic writing (although a bit of a space filler in parts - whose idea was it to have 20 episodes??? just to fit in with the american telly network?)

good tension, brilliant characters (I love colonel tigh, he's brilliant but flawed)

... just want season 4 ... NOW!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 25, 2007)

Gnnnnn! I know!


teeny trailer for Razor - the TV movie about Pegasus


----------



## elevendayempire (Sep 10, 2007)

Teehee - I just bought the season three DVD set for £16, 'cause WH Smith had mislabeled the price... 

SG


----------



## Melinda (Sep 27, 2007)

I just found out by total fluke that Nana Visitor (Major Kira Nerys from DS9) will be in an episode Battlestar S4-  to air sometime next spring.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 27, 2007)

Everyone on DS9 had a really stupid real name.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 27, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> I just found out by total fluke that Nana Visitor (Major Kira Nerys from DS9) will be in an episode Battlestar S4-  to air sometime next spring.



I hope they let us know in advance so I can avoid that episode.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 27, 2007)

I liked the names on DS9- Vedek Bareil, Kai Winn and I dug the nose ridges too. 
Cant wait!


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 27, 2007)

I think he's referring to Cirroc Lofton, Armin Shimerman, Siddig El Fadil etc.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 27, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I think he's referring to Cirroc Lofton, Armin Shimerman, Siddig El Fadil etc.


Oh the actors names


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes the actors names. I used to love watching the credits, the names were more stupid than Odo or whatever that ferengi was called.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 27, 2007)

Quark's not an unusual word...


----------



## Gromit (Sep 27, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Quark's not an unusual word...


 
Exactly I'm forever ordering quarks down the supermarket. Friends are always dropping in how they quarked this and that or bought 2 pounds of quark yesterday etc.

Come on its not exactly a word you hear every week unless you use quark software, work in a lab or are some sort of sci-fi nerd.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 27, 2007)

True, but you could say the same about 00s of words that aren't used every week but aren't unusual...poltroon for example...or affectation


----------



## Crispy (Oct 9, 2007)

New trailer for Season 4!



There are rumours that the series might be split with another 6 month gap between episodes 10 and 11. >_< FFS NO WAI!!!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 9, 2007)

6th month wait , what the fuck to these american corps think they are doing....

TWATS!!


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 9, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> New trailer for Season 4!
> 
> 
> 
> There are rumours that the series might be split with another 6 month gap between episodes 10 and 11. >_< FFS NO WAI!!!!




If it prevents the really noticeable (but thankfully temporary) dip in quality that comes just after the halfway mark in seasons 2 and 3 i'd be ok with that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> New trailer for Season 4!
> 
> 
> 
> There are rumours that the series might be split with another 6 month gap between episodes 10 and 11. >_< FFS NO WAI!!!!




Humm that clip is somehow disapointing.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 9, 2007)

American trailers are always a bit poo.
WE'RE GOING THE WRONG WAY!!! is a good line though


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 10, 2007)

I've been reading rumours for season 4. They say we might see Adama flying a Viper at some point.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2007)

Erk! No rumours or spoilers till the show is on TV please!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2007)

Although Adama flying a viper would be very


----------



## selamlar (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone else notice that the last frames on that new trailer say 'Battlestar Galactica 2008'?


----------



## selamlar (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Stigmata (Oct 16, 2007)

Have you seen this new web series they're doing? It's like the _Resistance_ series they brought out before season 2, but this one is about a young Bill Adama during the first Cylon War. The first two episodes are up already, but they're US only. There are some links of dubious legality to UK viewable versions, but i'm not sure I should post the links up.


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 18, 2007)

Have you seen this song yet?



 

SG


----------



## Crispy (Oct 18, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Have you seen this new web series they're doing? It's like the _Resistance_ series they brought out before season 2, but this one is about a young Bill Adama during the first Cylon War. The first two episodes are up already, but they're US only. There are some links of dubious legality to UK viewable versions, but i'm not sure I should post the links up.


I'm not bothering, cos it's too tedious watching 2 minutes every week. I'll watch them all as one thing when they come out with the Razor DVD.


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 18, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I'm not bothering, cos it's too tedious watching 2 minutes every week. I'll watch them all as one thing when they come out with the Razor DVD.


That's a bit optimistic, seeing as we didn't get the season three webisodes on the season three DVD set.  

SG


----------



## Crispy (Oct 18, 2007)

It's confirmed they will be on the DVD, IIRC.
Or someone will edit them into one long thing and I can watch it on youtube or download it somewhere.

EDIT: Yes, on the Extended Edition DVD
http://www.tv.com/battlestar-galact...movie-airs-11-24/topic/11046-803905/msgs.html


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 18, 2007)

As I understand they're essentially a subplot that will be cut entirely from the TV broadcast of Razor, but that they will be reinserted into the Region 1 DVD. No word on the Region 2 release as yet. Given they couldn't be arsed to include _Resistance_ last time round i'd rather not wait.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 19, 2007)

Two razor flashback eps on torrent so far...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2007)

OMG - The 'Razor' TV movie has been leaked to the internet. The full thing, in decent quality, with no watermarks or anything. If you know where to look, it's easy to find.


----------



## Augie March (Nov 2, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> OMG - The 'Razor' TV movie has been leaked to the internet. The full thing, in decent quality, with no watermarks or anything. If you know where to look, it's easy to find.



I don't know where to look.  

Can someone PM me a link please? Ta.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2007)

found it on newsgroups 

cheers crispy


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy peasy...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn i'm not computer savy enough to find it.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2007)

Step one.

Download and install Transmission: http://transmission.m0k.org/download.php

(open the .dmg file you download, then drag the Transmission icon onto your Applications folder)

Step two.

Go to pirate bay dot org and put 'razor' in the search box. Click the green arrows for the one at the top of the list.

Be prepared to wait a long time.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 2, 2007)

It's all over the public torrents...just type 'razor torrent' on google and take yer pick...got two running, one single avi and one .rar thing...see which gets there first...

Goddammit I wish these things would go faster...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 2, 2007)

Well that's made my weekend.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 2, 2007)

I have coursework and three training sessions to do this weekend 

Ah well, i'm sure my lecturers will understand why my work is a bit late.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 3, 2007)

They will understand when they watch it


----------



## Augie March (Nov 3, 2007)

Found the links, but haven't had time to watch it yet.

It's good I take it then?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, although i was slightly disappointed to see that the picture above is hauntingly accurate.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 4, 2007)

Pretty damn good, but can I just say...SLO-MO DOES NOT EQUAL DRAMATIC...talk about not having enough content to fill the whole 90 mins...some absolutely cracking bits tho...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 4, 2007)

Seemed disjointed to me - didn't really build the tension or tell a coherent story. I'll watch it again, of course


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 2007)

When is it on UK TV?

I could watch the torrent but I'd rather watch it on a proper telly with a decent quality picture.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 5, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> When is it on UK TV?
> 
> I could watch the torrent but I'd rather watch it on a proper telly with a decent quality picture.



the torrent / dload i got is a dvd screener so pretty much perfect quality , why not d/load it the convert it to dvd ?


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 5, 2007)

can't be arsed to read the whole thread - but if i suspend my cynicism about sci-fi on TV, is it sensible to start with S1 on this or does it only get good later?


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 5, 2007)

Start with the miniseries/TV movie ie this

Be warned, it is three hours long.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 5, 2007)

hmm season one is a bit of a slow burner but good all the same , gets really good in season 2 and the first 4 eps of season 3 are some of the best telly ive ever seen. But you should really watch em all , starting with the mini series

Dub , it will happen this weekend ok !! ( you know what i mean )


----------



## Belushi (Nov 5, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> can't be arsed to read the whole thread - but if i suspend my cynicism about sci-fi on TV, is it sensible to start with S1 on this or does it only get good later?



Start with the mini-series and go on from there.


----------



## selamlar (Nov 5, 2007)

Are those torrents working?  My client has just been sat there doing jack for the last 5 hours.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 5, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> can't be arsed to read the whole thread - but if i suspend my cynicism about sci-fi on TV, is it sensible to start with S1 on this or does it only get good later?


BSG is better than any other SF that has ever been on tv by a long chalk.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 5, 2007)

except perhaps heroes  but thats not really sci-fi in the sense that BSG is


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 5, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> can't be arsed to read the whole thread - but if i suspend my cynicism about sci-fi on TV, is it sensible to start with S1 on this or does it only get good later?


Series 1 is okay but I think it only gets really good in Series 2 - I'm sure some people here will disagree....


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 5, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> Dub , it will happen this weekend ok !! ( you know what i mean )



cool


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 5, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> can't be arsed to read the whole thread - but if i suspend my cynicism about sci-fi on TV, is it sensible to start with S1 on this or does it only get good later?


There was a mini-series on before S1, it makes sense to watch from that. It's an excellent series, well worth watching.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 5, 2007)

although i must admit i found the mini series a bit boring , but stick with it afterwards


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Start with the mini-series and go on from there.



Agreed.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Although Dub - extremely good as it is, it can suffer from momentary bouts of full fat cheese & 'just in the nick of time' silliness.

Just get over them quickly and it's hugely enjoyable TV.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 5, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> the torrent / dload i got is a dvd screener so pretty much perfect quality , why not d/load it the convert it to dvd ?


 
Sounds like work. Can't someone else do it for me? Say like Sky.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 5, 2007)

If all else fails the new Boomer will keep you glued to the screen Dub


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 5, 2007)

So much better than the old boomer, and now naked in every episode thanks to a new opening sequence thingy.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 5, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> can't be arsed to read the whole thread - but if i suspend my cynicism about sci-fi on TV, is it sensible to start with S1 on this or does it only get good later?


In a way, S1 is better - there's very little filler, and the story moves on. 2nd series has more filler, but the revelations and character development are better. S3 opens with 4 episodes of the best TV around, but the rest of the series is weaker than what's gone before, but with some nuggets of excellence half way through and at the end.

But make sure you start with the miniseries. It sets up all the characters and locations (and it's a pretty dramatic story in its own right)


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 5, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> If all else fails the new Boomer will keep you glued to the screen Dub



It's all about Dualla, fool.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 7, 2007)

OK.

we're halfway through the miniseries - just after the first big battle with Starbuck etc.

it's really quite fucking ace, isn't it?

<fails degree>


----------



## Crispy (Nov 7, 2007)

You have lots to look forward to.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 7, 2007)

this is what I'm afraid of 

it's actually jumped the queue - still have series 4 of the Wire, all of the Sopranos, Buffy and Six Feet Under to watch too.

Then I'm going to start Deadwood again from the beginning.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> this is what I'm afraid of
> 
> it's actually jumped the queue - still have series 4 of the Wire, all of the Sopranos, Buffy and Six Feet Under to watch too.
> 
> Then I'm going to start Deadwood again from the beginning.



kiss that degree good bye


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 7, 2007)

it was pretty ace. I hope it stays fairly adult: i was never a Trekkie anyway, but the bits I saw of the later versions where they tried to make it more serious were always let down by quirky characters and weak humour.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 7, 2007)

There is a bit of that, but it's mostly confined to Baltar's antics and it doesn't really impinge on the show too much. It's not really a concept that lends itself well to comedy!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 7, 2007)

Get off this thread before you read a spoiler, then come back in a few weeks when you've devoured it all


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 7, 2007)

ok


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 8, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> can't be arsed to read the whole thread - but if i suspend my cynicism about sci-fi on TV, is it sensible to start with S1 on this or does it only get good later?



I think 'Science-Fiction' is a bit of a misnomer when used to describe BSG, I prefer 'Space-Fiction'.

It very strongly suggests the US way of governance, justice, social inequality, military, interpersonal relationships and religion is the only way that they can occur even on the other side of the universe. Very disapointing really.

Although I did watch them all with enthusiasm.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 8, 2007)

It's very good, and I say that as someone who can't normally get into sci-fi at all. Only seen series one as yet, the new Starbuck is very


----------



## Crispy (Nov 8, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> It very strongly suggests the US way of governance, justice, social inequality, military, interpersonal relationships and religion is the only way that they can occur even on the other side of the universe. Very disapointing really.


Nah, that's the best thing about it - it 's a familiar setting. Military and political drama/action - _in space!_ Because it's sci-fi they get to hop around the subject matter and push things further than in a realistic show, but the close links to contemporary society make it seem much more real.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 8, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Nah, that's the best thing about it - it 's a familiar setting. Military and political drama/action - _in space!_ Because it's sci-fi they get to hop around the subject matter and push things further than in a realistic show, but the close links to contemporary society make it seem much more real.



Come now crispy. Surely you can't help but cringe everytime there is a press conference?


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 8, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Nah, that's the best thing about it - it 's a familiar setting.



I'd like to think I'm dynamic enough to understand the problems with current systems and would like to see some representation of other ideas of society and the issues that arise from them.

Sci-Fi it ain't.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 8, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Come now crispy. Surely you can't help but cringe everytime there is a press conference?



Indeed. There are some stinkers - & they tend to be the ones where they try and focus on political process - just a bit  

I'm 3/4's through S2 and their have been some really weak eps in it, imo. 
Felt quite let down by the eps after Resurection Ship 2.
Getting much better again now though.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 8, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Come now crispy. Surely you can't help but cringe everytime there is a press conference?


I definitely do - a lot of the politics it appears to endorse is bollocks


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 8, 2007)

Desperate times innit. That's why you've got that union malarkey in S3.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 8, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Come now crispy. Surely you can't help but cringe everytime there is a press conference?


Sure. Just cos it doesn't fit my personal politics doesn't mean it's not good drama, though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 8, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> it was pretty ace. I hope it stays fairly adult: i was never a Trekkie anyway, but the bits I saw of the later versions where they tried to make it more serious were always let down by quirky characters and weak humour.



I think it gets more adult. You will notice that that little kid boxy gets the cutting room floor treatment at the start of s1 and then totally written out (by ignoring the fact he was ever there).


----------



## Idaho (Nov 8, 2007)

I think the start of BSG is fantastic. The fact that humans get their arses kicked so thoroughly.

My favourite bit in the mini series is when the new president is desperately trying to find someone to surrender to. No reverse polarity and we win with a clever trick.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 8, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I think it gets more adult. You will notice that that little kid boxy gets the cutting room floor treatment at the start of s1 and then totally written out (by ignoring the fact he was ever there).



No stupid robot fucking dog either.

Comment on Razor in white It's a shame they had to hammer home the 'In different circumstances I would have done the same thing' bit with the Adamas at the end - it was pretty obvious that was the whole thrust of the story...sets up the whole Starbuck's return, especially having seen the bit in the S4 trailers where she's screaming 'You're going the wrong way'...


----------



## Idaho (Nov 8, 2007)

I've not seen Razor yet. Is it worth it? Is it worth showing to people who haven't seen any BSG or is definately a post S3 backstory?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 8, 2007)

Someone who watches it with no backstory will go 'Huh?'. Wry at least knows some of the backstory, but was still pretty lost...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 8, 2007)

I got a bit lost too. I think it was badly edited and structured


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 8, 2007)

Too much frakkin slo-mo as well...


----------



## Gromit (Nov 8, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I think it gets more adult. You will notice that that little kid boxy gets the cutting room floor treatment at the start of s1 and then totally written out (by ignoring the fact he was ever there).


 
Thats a good thing surely.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 8, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> No stupid robot fucking dog either.


 
Actualy they did make him a dagget. It appeared for all of 10 seconds, didn't have any fur, looked seriously crap and was never seen again.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 8, 2007)

Crossroads in space.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 8, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Thats a good thing surely.



Yes that is a very good thing. Did I not make that clear? 

No stupid muffet either thank god. I went to the cinema to see BG2 just because of muffet but he was only in the first one.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 8, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yes that is a very good thing. Did I not make that clear?
> 
> No stupid muffet either thank god. I went to the cinema to see BG2 just because of muffet but he was only in the first one.


 
It should be self evident but you never can tell on these forums. You could have been a BG purist who still insists that Starbuck should be a man, cylons shouldn't look human and that muffet should feature as thats how it was in the good old days.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 8, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Crossroads in space.


Star Trek was a space soap. BSG isn't.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 8, 2007)

Dub... do you have it all on DVD? Can you toss me a copy this weekend?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2007)

watched Razor last night , i enjoyed it , got my fix for the next few months , is it worth having a seperate thread for peeps who've seen it ? as i have some burning questions.....


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 9, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Star Trek was a space soap. BSG isn't.



Well... S3's neverending love quadrangle storyline tried my patience a bit. I think that's finally been resolved now though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 9, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Well... S3's neverending love quadrangle storyline tried my patience a bit. I think that's finally been resolved now though.


That was a bit of a bind. I hear there will be much less waffle in S4. *Crosses Fingers*


----------



## wishface (Nov 9, 2007)

anyone know where i can get decent downloads for season 2? Nowhere has anything seeding enough (or eps in english)?


----------



## alef (Nov 11, 2007)

Last night I had a bout of insomnia and started thinking about series 4. We know they're heading towards Earth and we know the show will end. It's obviously not the style of the show to have a squeaky clean ST:Voyager ending, but nor do I think they'd go for Blake's 7-style nihilistic doom. Here are a few scenarios that came to my mind.

1. They find Earth, the cradle of civilization, is ruled by an evil dictator. Somehow they convince themselves that the Earthlings were linked to the cylon attacks and that there is a secret cache of weapons of mass destruction. They invade, all looks rosy, but then chaos ensues.

2. They find Earth is a classless utopia. However, they're too entrenched in their own hierarchy and war mentalities to adjust so all turn to alcoholism.

3. They find Earth is full of mostly peaceful communities living in tune with nature. The Galactica crew get mistaken for gods, try to trade shiny beads for essential supplies and ultimately decimate the Earthlings through disease.

4. They find the Earth is populated with millions of clones of the Final Five. In truth the human race had destroyed itself through environmental recklessness and developed the cylons to keep their essence alive. Turns out that the original attacks on the colonies were totally justified since the cylons had been secretly attacked on a number of occasions by the colonial government due to unjustified paranoia.

5. Earth doesn't exist. It was just a legend fed to the masses for the convenience of the ruling elite. They decide to create their own Earth and the Final Five go off in the sunset singing the Times They Are a-Changin'.

Whatever the conclusion I do think they'll paint a warmer side to the cylons/Final Five and perhaps have some kind of merger. What do y'all think?


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 11, 2007)

Edward Olmos said they'd be shot down by Bush and his Cylon advisors when they arrived. I think he was joking though.


----------



## wishface (Nov 11, 2007)

neither, the writers strike has cut the season short and the last ten eps are, afaict, not going to get made.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 11, 2007)

Hahaha, that's very funny Wishface. 

Edit: just looking into it now, it looks like they might split the series in two and finish in 2009. Phew, I was worried for a minute there. A long hiatus should ensure better quality all round IMO.


----------



## wishface (Nov 11, 2007)

I didn't post that for a joke. 

season 7 of 24 got canned as well (i think Sarah Connor's Terminator Family Hour gets it's place iirc).

Also season 2 of Heroes is getting cut short as well, though by a few eps at best.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 11, 2007)

I know.


----------



## selamlar (Nov 12, 2007)

WHY ISNT THE TORRENT WORKING FOR RAZOR????????????


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 12, 2007)

watched S1 eps 1 and 2 last night. Great EXCEPT I think I'm going to get bored with this Gaius and his "is she / isn't she there" Cylon  before too  long, it just drags


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> EXCEPT I think I'm going to get bored with this Gaius and his "is she / isn't she there" Cylon  before too  long



Yes, It does rather test your irritability threshold that one, although you start to get used to it and thankfully they don't expose you to _that_ much of it per episode. He also starts getting better in S2.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 12, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> watched S1 eps 1 and 2 last night. Great EXCEPT I think I'm going to get bored with this Gaius and his "is she / isn't she there" Cylon  before too  long, it just drags



You're irritated after 2 episodes. Only another fifty or sixty to go


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2007)

31


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 12, 2007)

I thought there was about 19 -20 episodes per series?


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 12, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> 31




54 i thought, for Series 1-3 and the miniseries?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2007)

yes. yes you're right. I can't count.
Add on another 1/2 episode if you count the 'Resistance' 'webisodes' (spit) between S2 and S3 - about 25 mins of material there.

Actually, I checked and the region 1 S3 DVD has them edited together, with some extra footage to make a nearly full-length episode. That would be worth getting hold of.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 12, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> watched S1 eps 1 and 2 last night. Great EXCEPT I think I'm going to get bored with this Gaius and his "is she / isn't she there" Cylon  before too  long, it just drags



But this get's pretty interesting. Especially when you first (well the first time since the pilot) meet the actual cylon 6 that's in his head.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 12, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> But this get's pretty interesting. Especially when you first (well the first time since the pilot) meet the actual cylon 6 that's in his head.




SPOILER


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 12, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> SPOILER



What did I spoil? I said it was interesting. It's a teaser.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> SPOILER


You're reading a series thread more than a year after the last shown episode. If you don't want spoilers, then you might want to watch the show first


----------



## Melinda (Nov 12, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> SPOILER


You were warned!   
Go watch the show first! Seriously, people here could ruin this for you and there's so much going on with varying layers of significance, just a stray word will fuck it up for you! Go away! (For a bit!)


----------



## Melinda (Nov 12, 2007)

Bloody hell- you two were quick.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 12, 2007)

She was in the mini-series that preceded S1.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 12, 2007)

Who was?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2007)

caprica 6


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 13, 2007)

Yummy. And she looks just as yummy as a brunette...yummier in fact


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah I know I mentioned that. I said apart from the mini series. Well I said 'pilot' but that's what the mini series was.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 13, 2007)

Lest we forget exactly whom we're talking about...


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 13, 2007)

Alright I suppose.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 13, 2007)

Passes the crisp, toast AND biscuit test AFAIC...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm more of a number 8 man myself.





Anyway 6 fans might be interested to know she 'gets um out' in playboy.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 13, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Passes the crisp, toast AND biscuit test AFAIC...



 

Do I want to know what that means?



PS Dualla FTW


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 13, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I'm more of a number 8 man myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that Boomer, or Xena, Warrior Princess?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 13, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Do I want to know what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> PS Dualla FTW



It's innocent - it can be abbreviated to the crumb test, and it's whether you'd throw someone out of bed for eating crumbly food and leaving crumbs in the bed...


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 13, 2007)

Phew


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 13, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Is that Boomer, or Xena, Warrior Princess?



It's Dean Stockwell.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Is that Boomer, or Xena, Warrior Princess?



8 is boomer. Xena is the boxed 3.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 13, 2007)

Now then, isn't Boomer also a championship female golfer as well?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Now then, isn't Boomer also a championship female golfer as well?



Ha ha, I assume you are making a joke about Korean golfer Grace Park.


----------



## selamlar (Nov 16, 2007)

So... Finally got Razor to download.  Not bad.  Not brilliant either, sure, but then again it is effectively filling time until series 4 starts (fucking feb 2008! I'm going to go mental before then!).  
Any thoughts on what the hybrid said about Starbuck?
Oh, and those old stylee raiders have got a whole lot fucking better haven't they?  Original Apollo seemed to think that anything other than a 10:1 ratio of old raiders to old vipers was a walk in the park.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 16, 2007)

hmmm starbuck!!! is she the fifth ? its all looking that way but i do have my doubts..... 

Anyone get me ?


----------



## selamlar (Nov 16, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Cos. Cos. Cos. Um, I don't know.
> I guess nukes are pretty crap against other ships if they've got a good defense set up (hence why they need to do it really sneaky to that one around Kobol)
> But mostly because it's an excuse for the pant-wettingly cool action sequences



Hmm.  From Razor it turns out that nukes are shit ship to ship if they have fighters in the air.  So there you go.

It ain't going to be Starbuck as the final one.  Much too obvious, and she has another destiny that the Cylons (apparently) know about.  Bear in mind that some of the skinjobs don't think the final 5 are real.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 16, 2007)

*Supposition / Spolier tastic*

Starbuck, Adama, Baltar or Roslyn.

With the revelation of at least two of the final five it's clear that the cylons could have crushed the humans at any point, or rigged it to be so. As such there is no reason that it can't be one of them.

Starbuck has got to take the lead for her tin can impression in the gas giant. But is that too obvious? Perhaps it's Adama (although how did he have kids in that case) and his quest to find earth, or maybe Baltar is indeed a cylon, after all there's all those hints that he's like the cylons (or they are like him). Or Roslyn, the cylons have always had a strong religious bent after all and it's clear that the final five know something the rest don't.

The future's interesting in the world of BSG S4...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2007)

I think that the Final 5, not talked about, had a completely separate agenda for changing the human race, and were disowned by the other Cylons who wanted to nuke the colonies and be done with them pesky hoomins, whereas the Final 5 wanted to work with them, from within, to change them into the peaceful god-fearing, love-loving bunch the cylons really, really want to be.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 16, 2007)

I reckon they're the remnants of the civilisation that created humanity, just like humanity created the cylons. All this has happenned before and will happen again...


----------



## selamlar (Nov 16, 2007)

Having kids doesn't preclude you from being a Cylon, or one of the final five.  See Valeri and Tyroll for proof.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 16, 2007)

selamlar said:
			
		

> Having kids doesn't preclude you from being a Cylon, or one of the final five.  See Valeri and Tyroll for proof.


Which means Apollo would be half robot, hence the acting.

Thinking about it i like Adama for that role most of all. Lee Oben did say he was a cylon and they do love their prophecies in BSG.


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 3, 2007)

in case anyone finds this even vaguely interesting: the fantastic biography of Sam Peckinpah, If They Move.. Kill Em! is by David Weddle, who's a producer and screenwriter for - as far as i can tell ths far - most of season 2 at least.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 6, 2007)

BSG, largely responsible for the writers' strike with the webisodes (link) is offering....disconcertingly....3 of the Apollo's  towels as a possible reward for spending a dollar in a pro-writer raffle.  link


----------



## Mapped (Dec 6, 2007)

I've not read any of this thread yet so as not to get any spoilers. I downloaded the first series yesterday and was looking forward to watching it only to see on the first episode: "Previously on BSG...."  

I'll have the mini series down the tube in about 10mins time though so I'll get onto starting BSG tonight.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 6, 2007)

N1 Buoy said:
			
		

> I've not read any of this thread yet so as not to get any spoilers. I downloaded the first series yesterday and was looking forward to watching it only to see on the first episode: "Previously on BSG...."
> 
> I'll have the mini series down the tube in about 10mins time though so I'll get onto starting BSG tonight.



Yeah, watching the mini-series first is a must.

Your in for a treat mate - best SF series ever.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 6, 2007)

It's great. Can't wait to have you back on the thread with your "Wow!"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2007)

Innit! Watching it for the first time is excellent!


----------



## Mapped (Dec 6, 2007)

Well that was an enjoyable few hours with the mini series   lots of action and scene setting at break-neck speed. I can't wait to get into the proper series where I'm expecting some meaty plot lines. 

I had a hard job convincing my gf that we should watch it this evening as she remembers the original and thinks (like me) that it was a bit pants. She perked up as soon as she saw that Starbuck was a woman in this one. We both really enjoyed it though, although the mrs says the love interest story she liked was ruined by that last scene


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 7, 2007)

March 2008


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 7, 2007)

That didn't tease me at all. 

Grrrr


----------



## alef (Dec 8, 2007)

> The regular, 20-episode fourth season is rumored to be split into two halves — the first 10 episodes airing beginning in March 2008, and the second 10 installments possibly airing as late as 2009



Sheesh...


----------



## Gromit (Dec 8, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Sheesh...


 
Writers strike innit.


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh man! Just started S3 - 1st 2 eps.   

I was a little disapointed by a lot of S2 tbh, but I'm 100% hooked again now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

Finished S3 and seen Razor. S3 was good but not amazing, Razor was a bit boring although nice to see the back story fleshed out I couldn't help feel why couldn't they just have it within the show itself? 

S3's first 8 and last 2 were great but suffered from an overall lack of story telling ability as far as I could see. They took the story so high in the end of S2 and wrapped up so quickly in S3 that it left tons of things to tie up which made for some very low key viewing for episode after episode after episode in the middle of the season...really hope they pull out the stops for S4.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep, the middle of S3 does drag. IMO, there's 2 'full' season's worth of episodes - S1 was short, then all of S2, and then the non-crummy S3 ones.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Yep, the middle of S3 does drag. IMO, there's 2 'full' season's worth of episodes - S1 was short, then all of S2, and then the non-crummy S3 ones.


I'm not so sure, S2 wasn't as good as S1 imo, it suffered a bit from a few episodes in the middle being too low key back to back too. S4 will really be make or break as to whether this goes onto my DVD box set wish list. It started out so fucking well too, be a real shame for it go lose it so close to the line...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2008)

2008
April
Friday the 4th
9pm Eastern
Series 4 bitches

(so get those torrents going saturday morning!)


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 25, 2008)

> it suffered a bit from a few episodes in the middle being too low key back to back



Middle of S2...hmm, Pegasus & Resurrection Ship...yeah, they were low key...


----------



## Mapped (Jan 25, 2008)

Crispy said:


> It's great. Can't wait to have you back on the thread with your "Wow!"



Oh yeah, I forgot: "Wow!"

I've polished off the whole lot apart from Razor (I was watching it last week and was interupted by drug abusers invading my flat  so I'll get round to finishing that this weekend....Cain's a bit harsh ain't she?)

Season 2 was my favourite so far, there's a few too many unecessary episodes in S3 IMO. The begining of 3 on the planet with the insurgency etc. was class though.

Any bets on who the 5th of the final 5 is?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 25, 2008)

> Cain's a bit harsh ain't she?



I felt I understood her and why she was such a hardass a lot better after watching Razor.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2008)

starbuck


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I felt I understood her and why she was such a hardass a lot better after watching Razor.


me too. but I really wish they'd edited that cronologically. All those flashbacks really spiled the flow for me


----------



## Belushi (Jan 25, 2008)

I read somewhere that the dip in Season 3 is due to the Sci-Channel insisting they wanted more stand alone episodes, they've now changed their mind after the critical reaction from fans and declining viewing figures; so hopefully Season 4 will be a return to form.


----------



## Mapped (Jan 25, 2008)

Crispy said:


> starbuck



That's was my initial thoughts after her reappearance, but the way that it was shot, being the scene straight after the other 4 come together, make you want to think that so I don't reckon it's her.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 25, 2008)

OK, given that 



Spoiler: BSG



Kendra is told that Starbuck will bring calamity to the fleet, and she mysteriously reappears after last being seen flying into something that looked pretty fatal


 I reckon that's she's too obvious a candidate for number 5...


----------



## Mapped (Jan 25, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I felt I understood her and why she was such a hardass a lot better after watching Razor.



Don't get me wrong I love that part of the story and the completely different approach she takes to Adama, who would have probably sent his XO to the brig for disobeying an order, then given him a cuddle later. Instead of her THIS IS WAR! appraoch and blasting his brains out in front of everyone.

I need to finish Razor though...I only got to that part before I was distracted.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 25, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> OK, given that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too.

I'm interested to see what the other members of the 5 do in season 4.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 25, 2008)

N1 Buoy said:


> Don't get me wrong I love that part of the story and the completely different approach she takes to Adama, who would have probably sent his XO to the brig for disobeying an order, then given him a cuddle later. Instead of her THIS IS WAR! appraoch and blasting his brains out in front of everyone.
> 
> I need to finish Razor though...I only got to that part before I was distracted.



Adama came very close to going down the same route as Cain tho - if Roslyn hadn't been aboard Colony 1 and forced Adama into staying with the civilian ships he'd have done the same...given his actions/orders in the episode about terillium refining against the unionising convicts I'd say he wouldn't have been giving people a cuddle...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, it was roslyn who turned him soft - which is why cain got so far up in his business.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, but then Adama bin getting up Roslyn's business, innit? Bit of kinky wrinkly action going on there...


----------



## Gromit (Jan 25, 2008)

Its a Platoon style story innit. One soldier doing whatever it takes to win and the other just trying to get his people home without him or his guys losing their humanity.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jan 25, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Me too.
> 
> I'm interested to see what the other members of the 5 do in season 4.





Spoiler: For BSG



I Suspect that No.5 might be President Roslyn, as in one episode it's revealed she's the mistress of the previous president, & as such could have relayed fleet deployment information, to her fellow Cylons


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 25, 2008)

Spoiler: Oh be serrious, i much prefer



Admiral Adama, it's even been fortold by wassis face before Roslyn airlocked him


----------



## Melinda (Jan 26, 2008)

N1 Buoy said:


> Don't get me wrong I love that part of the story and the completely different approach she takes to Adama, who would have probably sent his XO to the brig for disobeying an order, then given him a cuddle later. Instead of her THIS IS WAR! appraoch and blasting his brains out in front of everyone.





Crispy said:


> Yeah, it was roslyn who turned him soft - which is why cain got so far up in his business.





kyser_soze said:


> Adama came very close to going down the same route as Cain tho - if Roslyn hadn't been aboard Colony 1 and forced Adama into staying with the civilian ships he'd have done the same...given his actions/orders in the episode about terillium refining against the unionising convicts I'd say he wouldn't have been giving people a cuddle...


Ive always dug Admiral Cain.  Loved her impact on the show, she was freakin MIGHTY. 

Adama's no better considering in S1 he ordered the Colonial Fleet to leave behind the civilian ships without FTL drives. 
The whole civilian governement in a time of war was bull. Yes I know Adam's father was a constitutional lawyer, but Cain had it right.


Major Kendra Shaw was the standout character in Razor, she looked, listened and learned. LOVED her. Gutted they had her killed off.

With the exception of Dualla (who is a little bland- sorry stigmata!) the women of the BSG universe are harder, more determined and more complex than the men.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2008)

G. Fieendish said:


> Spoiler: For BSG
> 
> 
> 
> I Suspect that No.5 might be President Roslyn, as in one episode it's revealed she's the mistress of the previous president, & as such could have relayed fleet deployment information, to her fellow Cylons



I've thought that a few times...


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 26, 2008)

I think it should be Apollo, but i've no idea how that'd work.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 27, 2008)

Like the idea Mr Giendish...

And it could never be Apollo...no Cylon would ever let themselves get that fat.

And what of Boltar as well? 



Spoiler



Not to mention getting out of a scrape with what looked like all the Cylon Base Stars


----------



## Augie March (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree with most on here, that I don't think the 5th cylon is the most obvious candidate. But at the same time I don't think it'll be revealed to be any of the main characters either. I get the feeling it'll be too much of an uneccessary twist in the story, I'd rather it was a lesser known character or maybe even a new character completely.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 27, 2008)

Or something completely unexpected, like the 5th cylon is jesus christ


----------



## Augie March (Jan 27, 2008)

Baltar it is then!


----------



## Augie March (Jan 27, 2008)

You know, it's quite funny how far removed the new BSG is from the original. Just stumbled upon  American advert from the 70s. 

Can't quite see that kind of merchandisng developing from this series. I'd imagine it'd be something more like a Colonel Tighe Tumbler or a Starbuck Shot Glass, rather than a Bubble Maker.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2008)

How about Tom Zarek as the 5th Cyclon?


----------



## gsv (Jan 27, 2008)

Thought the middle of S3 was very soapy, but just got to the end.
*W T F*   

It's the Hendrix that makes it all crazy for me! 


GS(v)


----------



## Crispy (Jan 27, 2008)

ahem. it's a dylan song.

but yes. w t motherfuckin f?


----------



## gsv (Jan 28, 2008)

yeh yeh i know
covered by bear mcready no less  

GS(v)


----------



## Crispy (Feb 22, 2008)

New promo photos for S4

http://dryope.livejournal.com/381742.html

Digging baltar's robes


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 22, 2008)

Crispy said:


> New promo photos for S4
> 
> http://dryope.livejournal.com/381742.html
> 
> Digging baltar's robes



Ah so the boxed lawless is back? Good to see boomer, I forgot I was obsessed with her.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes.

Gotta say, Fat Boy Lee looks pretty sharp in that pinstripe...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 22, 2008)

What can we tell from these pics then?

In the group shots, Lee's not in uniform - so does the fallout from the trial mean Daddy won't let him back in?

Baltar's obviously going all holy-man (see the S4 teaser trailer)


----------



## Melinda (Feb 22, 2008)

Loving those photos, amazing detail!

What's going on with Baltars boots?

Adama Jnr is looking more like a waxwork of Christopher Reeve all the time!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 22, 2008)

Tricia Helfer presents the Canadian version of Next Top Model, she doesnt look nth as good on that as she does as #6.  Stunning.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 22, 2008)

I wanna know if they're bringing Baltars lawyer back into things, he was


----------



## Crispy (Feb 22, 2008)

Ah, he bugged me for some reason.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 22, 2008)

I liked him for exposing the comfort zone I was in with the main characters...you know, Baltar clearly guilty, Adama and co all the nice fluffy people etc, and he showed Adama up as still military to the core, Rosalind as a hypocrite, not some kind of metastasising messiah, and got Lee to piss daddy off...


----------



## Gromit (Feb 22, 2008)

Crispy said:


> New promo photos for S4
> 
> http://dryope.livejournal.com/381742.html
> 
> Digging baltar's robes


 

Those looked like the worst promo pics ever. A couple of nice shots but overall dire.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I wanna know if they're bringing Baltars lawyer back into things, he was



Totally, he was very cool, excellent actor and character. He should be a regular no doubt.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 22, 2008)

Marius said:


> Those looked like the worst promo pics ever. A couple of nice shots but overall dire.



Yeah. For starters, I think it's in Starbuck's character to want to walk around in small panties all the time, even when she's out vaping Cylons, and the promo shots should reflect this.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 22, 2008)

Where did those naff matching tattoos come from? Were they in the last series?


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 23, 2008)

There's only one photo of Dualla, and she's not even wearing a skimpy outfit. It bodes ill for the final season.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 23, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> There's only one photo of Dualla, and she's not even wearing a skimpy outfit. It bodes ill for the final season.



I heard a rumor about a Miss Cylon Vs Miss Battlestar swimsuit playoff battle finale.


----------



## Reno (Feb 23, 2008)

Marius said:


> Those looked like the worst promo pics ever. A couple of nice shots but overall dire.



There is something about them being posed next to a window which makes them look more like stockbrokers in an office than the cast of a kick ass sci-fi series.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 23, 2008)

Is it me or is there something deeply wrong with Roslyn's jaw in this one?
http://pics.livejournal.com/dryope/pic/007qg4q3


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 23, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Totally, he was very cool, excellent actor and character. He should be a regular no doubt.



I thought he worked better as a bit of an enigma, a guy who appears and shakes things up before disappearing again. Like that bounty hunter in _Firefly_. If he's in it any more he'll have to keep outsmarting everyone else all the time, which would get annoying, or he'd have to be 'humanised' a bit in which case he won't be such a cool character.


----------



## youngian (Sep 20, 2013)

A latecomer to this I've just ploughed through it courtesy of Netflix. I would reiterate the positive comments and say it possibly the best piece of TV Sci Fi I've seen for decades. 

It is reminder of Sci Fi of the HG Wells school to explore big themes of the day (you wouldn't know from the Hollywood movies War of the Worlds is an anti-imperialsit allegory). Yes Star Trek does that in a clumsy way but no difficult decisions are ever taken as there is always a last minute rabbit out of the hat to resolve a crisis.

Neither Mary McDonnell or Ed Olmos are hacks for hire going through the motions and their performances raised the bar for the rest of the cast to follow.

Even though the final series's ponderous mysticism wasn't to my taste (shades of Tarkovsky) it was still reaching out beyond the usual TV formula. 

Genuinely pleased to see science fiction for the grown ups again. Something the BBC was good at in the mists of time, even in its teenage offerings.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 17, 2019)

https://io9.gizmodo.com/the-man-behind-mr-robot-is-rebooting-battlestar-galact-1838177968


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 17, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> https://io9.gizmodo.com/the-man-behind-mr-robot-is-rebooting-battlestar-galact-1838177968


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr Robot was shit, and I still feel burned and cheated by the last bsg.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 1, 2020)

Heads up - this is being shown from the start on BBC2 starting this Saturday coming at 9:45


----------



## Reno (Sep 1, 2020)

....


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2020)

Hello. I’ve been watching this for the first time. (It was on Sky originally, I think, which I’ve never had).

There’s a lot to like about it once you fight your way through the mini series. But I did nearly give up at the end of series one because I thought it was going to go all DS9-style fantasy on me.  There are a little too many visions and religious revelations for me still.  And Baltar’s inner Cylon who wraps herself all over him is all a bit sexist-car-calendar for me (so I really hope it’s going somewhere), but I’m enjoying the series on the whole.

Some really duff episodes mind.  And it isn’t helped by its hype.  But a good, solid series.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2020)

It’s a lot more dated than you’d expect too. The diversity attitude is old fashioned. There’s a major East Asian character, but the main black character (Dee) gets almost nothing to do.  Some episodes she’s hardly seen.  (Another black character comes in later, but I won’t say to what position as it’s a big spoiler, but she’s a more minor role than her predecessor).  I haven’t noticed any gay characters yet.

And as for Sagitarons flying vipers! That just isn’t going to happen.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2020)

Adama and Roslin are great, though.

So say we all.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 23, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Hello. I’ve been watching this for the first time. (It was on Sky originally, I think, which I’ve never had).
> 
> There’s a lot to like about it once you fight your way through the mini series. But I did nearly give up at the end of series one because I thought it was going to go all DS9-style fantasy on me.  There are a little too many visions and religious revelations for me still.  And Baltar’s inner Cylon who wraps herself all over him is all a bit sexist-car-calendar for me (so I really hope it’s going somewhere), but I’m enjoying the series on the whole.
> 
> Some really duff episodes mind.  And it isn’t helped by its hype.  But a good, solid series.



idk if you're at the end of season 2 yet but if you are and whether you know about the online mini series they made? I think they did one for each season but it's the one between 2 & 3 (called The Resistance) which is worth watching - it's 10 2-5 minute episodes, about half an hour in total. I haven't watched this but I'm going to assume it is what it claims to be from the title:


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2020)

BigTom said:


> idk if you're at the end of season 2


I’m just about to finish season 3.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2020)

Apparently the actor who played the drunk second in command is very ill and in need of money:



			'Battlestar Galactica' Cast Voices Support for Co-Star Michael Hogan After 'Massive' Brain Injury


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2020)

Tigh? thats a shame, he's great. He also voices Doc Mitchell, Goodsprings medic in Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s a lot more dated than you’d expect too. The diversity attitude is old fashioned. There’s a major East Asian character, but the main black character (Dee) gets almost nothing to do.  Some episodes she’s hardly seen.  (Another black character comes in later, but I won’t say to what position as it’s a big spoiler, but she’s a more minor role than her predecessor).  *I haven’t noticed any gay characters yet.*
> 
> And as for Sagitarons flying vipers! That just isn’t going to happen.


In 



Spoiler



the BSG movie Razor which follows season 3,


a character is revealed to be gay. Not a massive spoiler as it doesn't have major repercussions for the plot.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 23, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s a lot more dated than you’d expect too. The diversity attitude is old fashioned. There’s a major East Asian character, but the main black character (Dee) gets almost nothing to do.  Some episodes she’s hardly seen.  (Another black character comes in later, but I won’t say to what position as it’s a big spoiler, but she’s a more minor role than her predecessor).  I haven’t noticed any gay characters yet.
> 
> And as for Sagitarons flying vipers! That just isn’t going to happen.


They have one episode where they acknowledge old fashioned class structures and valiantly make moves to address it. Then the whole thing is dropped and never mentioned again.

p.s. There are two Asian characters. Both in subservient loyal positions to the white elite. If it was a British production there would have been accusations mentioning 'Days of the Raj'. As it's American / Canadian though they weren't picked up on it.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 23, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m just about to finish season 3.



still worth watching if you haven't seen it. It doesn't make any difference to the story line in the main series, it's just a really good stand alone story set in between the two seasons.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 30, 2020)

Finished.

I have many notes, but all of them spoilers.


----------

